# Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide



## BrexbachG. (3. März 2008)

Hallo,
 hier sollte eine Plattform für Biker aus dem Raum Magdeburg/Stendal entstehen. 

Die Colbitzer Heide bietet vielseitige Möglichkeiten für kleine bis mittlere Touren von bis zu 4-5 h. 

Da ich nur sehr sporadisch in Colbitz (ca. 25km nördlich von MD Richtung Stendal) bin wäre es schön hier auf gleichgesinnte Biker zu treffen.

Mein nächster Aufenthalt ist Ostern 2008 für eine Woche.

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung und schöne Touren durch die Heide...


----------



## BrexbachG. (14. März 2008)

..na wenn sich niemand traut ...dann mach ich mal den Anfang...


..wäre schön wenn über Ostern noch ein Paar MTBler durch die Heide biken würden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2008)

Würde mir die Mühe machen. Habe das Wochenende Zeit, genaue Zeiten sagen und ich bin dabei!


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. März 2008)

Hallo !!

ich denke am *Oster-Montag *Start  1030 h in Colbitz an der Heide Brauerei direkt an der B 189 Richtung Stendal wäre der beste Treffpunkt.

Für ne Tour über ca. 4-5 h .....oder mehr ???je nach dem....schau mer mal.

Colbitzer Heide..incl. Zackelberg, Hirschkopf, Jägerstieg, Pulverturm, Schloß
Satuelle, Letzlingen, Rand des TrpÜbPltz.....also bitte....recht zahlreich.....

in der Woche nach Ostern fahre ich auch jeden Tag, allerdings nur 2-3 h.  Wer Interesse hat.....bitte melden.....und wenn sich mal jemand in der Westerwald verirrt....guckst du hier....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4577431#post4577431....


----------



## BrexbachG. (23. März 2008)

...also bei dem Wetter heute, freue ich mich schon auf morgen....


ich hoffe mal auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.....bitte pünktlich....

Abfahrt: 1030 h an der Heidebrauerei Colbitz direkt an der B 189.

bis morgen.......


p.s.: bin jetzt bis Di/Mi Offline....


----------



## EvilEvo (23. März 2008)

Ich schaffs leider nicht, an schönes Wetter glaub ich aber auch nicht, wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## BrexbachG. (28. Juni 2008)

Alle Jahre wieder....bin vom *05.07.08 bis 12.07.08 in Colbitz*.

Es werden täglich Touren in / durch die Heide gefahren.

Sollte es in dieser schönen Gegend doch noch irgendwo MTBler geben wäre es schön wenn sich jemand meldet.....gemeinsam macht das biken noch mehr Spaß als alleine.........bei Interesse ggf.  auch vorab noch dieses Woche mailen, damit man einen Treffpunkt ausmachen kann.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich diesmal jemand traut.....


----------



## B..G.M... (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Bexbach,
welchen Plan haste denn für Samstag? Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht mal an einer deiner Touren teilnehme.
Bin nämlich selbst immer zu faul, längere Strecken zu fahren. 
Wie machste das mit der Verpflegung? Camelbak auffüllen und lecker Lidl-Riegel?
Würde dann ganz geschmeidig von Tangermünde rüber kommen.

Viele Grüße von Thomas


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Juli 2008)

Hi, da ich erst am Wochendende anreise sollte wir über nächsten Samstag, den ??11.07.08 ?? reden.......da bin ich völlig frei.....wir können eine Tour über 30 oder 100 km drehen.....je nach Wunsch und Fitnes.....und Mittlerweile ...Willkür des StÜbPltz....wegen Sperrung einiger Wege..

..starten kann ich wegen Family ab ca. 1000 h 


habe schon *einen* Eingeborenen aus Colbitz aktivieren können......somit wären wir schon zu dritt......

Na vielleicht wirds diesmal ja wirklich was.....


----------



## B..G.M... (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Bex,
da muß ich erstmal nachsehen, ob anderwärtig etwas anliegt.
Ist ja denn erstmal 'ne Woche Luft, bis dahin.

bye


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
heute war schon mal das Warm-up.....71 km von Colbitz, Jägerstieg, Neuenhofe, Hirschkopf, Hütten, Born, Dorst, Upmühden, Satuelle, Detzel, Pulverturm, Lübberitz, Benitz, Neuenhofe, Jägerstieg, Colbitz....schöne schnelle Runde....die Strecke könnte man aber auch ggf. etwas abkürzen auf ca.  50 km....fast kplt. Wald und Feldwege....mit ner kleinen Abfahrt mit klitzekleiner techn. vom Hirschkopf......

Morgen Samstag, 12.Juli gehts um 1030 h los. Treffpunkt ist die Heidebrauerei in Colbitz, direkt an der B 189 !!

Mitfahrer bitte unbedingt melden, damit wir nicht umsonst warten.

Bis morgen ??!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. Juli 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> bin ich völlig frei.....wir können eine Tour über 30 oder 100 km drehen.....je nach Wunsch und Fitnes.....und Mittlerweile ...Willkür des StÜbPltz....wegen Sperrung einiger Wege..




schaffst die 100 doch sowieso nicht


----------



## B..G.M... (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Bex,
ist ja ein verlockendes Angebot. Werde am Sonntag wohl in Braunlage starten und mir deshalb vorher keine Tour gönnen.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und werde immer mal sehen ob du etwas anbietest, hier im Forum. 
Bis die Tage....Gruß Thomas


----------



## BrexbachG. (12. Juli 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> schaffst die 100 doch sowieso nicht




..........doch.........ist doch FlachlandTirol..........

@All.....schade dann heute doch noch eine Tour zu zweit....naja vielleicht nächstes mal.....wenn sich jemand traut....


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. August 2008)

Hi, ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich im September für ein paar Tage in Colbitz sein. Und dann gehts wieder ab in die Heide.......für interessierte bitte vormerken Zeitraum ca. 11.-16.09.08.


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

......auch wenns niemanden interessiert..............es ist wieder soweit....!!!

Wochenende 13./14.Sept. ist wieder das MTB Fieber in Colbitz ausgebrochen !!

ab Freitag 12.09 bis Sonnntag 14.09 täglich schöne Touren durch die Heidi.....


Bei Interesse bitte unbedingt frühzeitig melden, damit Touren abgesprochen werden können.

Treffpunkt wäre dann direkt an der B 189  vor der Heide-Brauerei !!

(an diesem Wochenende ist in Colbitz auch das Heide-Fest....der geht der Punk ab.::!!!!!!)


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

Über Ostern 2009 gibts wieder ab Karfreitag bis Ostermontag täglich schöne Touren durch die Colbitz - Letzlinger Heide !!

Wer mag bitte hier rechtzeitig melden !!

Treffpunkt wäre direkt an der B 189 an der Colbitzer Heide-Brauerei. Parkplätze direkt vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2009)

Hi Frank und Thomas und Heinz aus Colbitz.

Nachdem wir uns nun endlich vor Ort oder auf Umwegen hier gefunden haben ....und Frank und Thomas...nun doch nicht zueinander gefunden haben ....Pfingsten bin ich wieder in Colbitz !!

Wer mag bitte frühzeitig Kontakt aufnehmen...bin vor Ort meist Offline....

vom 29 Mai bis 01 Juni ist der Jägerstieg durch den TrpÜbPltz geöffnet...

Bis Pfingsten.....bitte vorher mal melden wer Interesse hat !!


----------



## B..G.M... (15. April 2009)

Hi T-Brex,
ja, es war etwas kurzfristig von mir angedacht. Hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass du hier offline bist.
Ostern war ich mal in der Heide, in Brunkau rein und in der Nähe von Colbitz war ich dann wieder draußen.
Konnte nur wenige MTB-Spuren entdecken.
Mal sehen, wie das zu Pfingsten wird......

Es wird schonmal klappen, Gruß Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> Hi T-Brex,
> ja, es war etwas kurzfristig von mir angedacht. Hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass du hier offline bist.
> Ostern war ich mal in der Heide, in Brunkau rein und in der Nähe von Colbitz war ich dann wieder draußen.
> Konnte nur wenige MTB-Spuren entdecken.
> ...


 

Hi Thomas...

an Pfingsten wird uns das nicht passieren.....habe in Colbitz noch einen MTBler aufgetan...den Heinz .....ne richtige Marathon - Rakete.....

meine email: [email protected] für Pfingsten werden wir uns vorher verabreden..

Aus welchem Ort kommst du denn. ??.......Brunkau kenne ich nicht...??




und wenn mal jemand in der Nähe von Koblenz ist...dann unbedingt vorher melden...hier wimmelt es von MTLern ...viele Treffpunkte mit unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen.....von Tour bis Technik alles zu haben....

Viele Grüße aus der Brex...


----------



## B..G.M... (15. April 2009)

T-Brex,
ich wohne in Tangermünde.
Brunkau ist , von Colbitz aus, in Richtung Stendal gelegen, links von der B189.
Wir lesen voneinander!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (15. April 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> T-Brex,
> ich wohne in Tangermünde.
> Brunkau ist , von Colbitz aus, in Richtung Stendal gelegen, links von der B189.
> Wir lesen voneinander!
> ...


 



Bis Pfingsten 

Bin gespannt ob da funzt oder ob ich wieder alleine durch die Heide brausen muß....

hinter Dolle oder bei der B189 hinter Dolle ??.....oder B 71

meine email [email protected]


----------



## T-Brex (11. Mai 2009)

Bin über Pfingsten wieder in Colbitz.

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand bei den Touren durch die Heide dazu gesellt....

Bei Interesse bitte rechtzeitig vorher mal hier melden, bin vor Ort "Offline"......


----------



## B..G.M... (27. Mai 2009)

Hi Brex,
Pfingsten in der Heide, das ist verlockend.
Bin die Woche noch am arbeiten und hatte am Sonntag den Grunewaldmarathon ins Auge gefasst
Da mich die geplante Streckenlänge schon sehr fordern wird, sowie die Höhenmeter, werde ich mir vorher nix antuen, im Bezug aus radeln.
Und ab Montag bin ich dann mal "weg", soll heißen, im Urlaub die Sonne auf die dicke Trommel scheinen lassen und das Radl bleibt zuhause.

Grüße von Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (28. Mai 2009)

..........dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und einen schönen Urlaub.....ich komme im Juli wieder für ein paar Tage...vielleicht klappts ja dann....


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2009)

...will denn kayner mehr mit dem T-Brex mehr spielen? äh radln?
Sogar das Team " Betreutes mountaynbayken für Senioren " muß ständig auf ihn warten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also,hier ein Aufruf an alle Hayde-Bayker: 
Habt Nachsicht mit T-Brex und radelt ein paar Meter mit ihm. Ihr werdet es bestimmt nicht bereuen und habt auch noch eine gute Tat vollbracht.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2009)

....zuuuu güüüüütich.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M... (29. Mai 2009)

...Brexe, der Tag wird kommen, an dem wir Seit' an Seit' tiefe Furchen durch die Heide fräsen, kannste glauben!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2009)

...habe über Pfingsten mit dem Heinz aus Colbitz eine schöne Runde gedreht....der Heinz hatte den Tiger im Tank und ist abgegangen wie Schmitz-Katz..........Im Juli gibts die Fortsetzung !!


----------



## joggerer (11. Juni 2009)

na na übertreib nicht. nur weil ich mit und du ohne klicker gefahren bin entstand dieses etwas veschobene bild.
auf alle fälle hats spass gemacht und wenn sich noch einige mehr dazu gesellen wirds bestimmt noch mehr spass machen.
ich muß nur früh genug bescheid wissen dann bin ich dabei . also


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juni 2009)

...bin vom 10.-19. Juli in Colbitz.....ich bring mir dann mal einen Satz Klickies mit.....dann braucht der *joggerer* nicht mehr ganz so lange auf mich warten


----------



## joggerer (11. Juni 2009)

hört sich gut an vielleicht kommen noch ein paar biker dazu dann kann es los gehen


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
es ist schon sehr lange her, dass ich in der Colbitz-Letzliner Heide war, leider immer ohne Bike nur mit großen Eisenautos. Ich würde sie gerne wieder mal aus einer anderen Perspektive kennenlernen. Wie ist denn die beste Anfahrt. Von Merseburg mit dem Zug bis Wolmirstedt, oder Zielitz, oder Mahlwinkel?


----------



## B..G.M... (12. Juni 2009)

Hi Udo,
von Wolmirstedt aus hättest du einen Radweg bis nach Colbitz.
Die geschätzte Entfernung zwischen beiden Orten dürfte so bei 10 Kilometern liegen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.
Viele Grüße,Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich in Colbitz "offline" bin sollten wir im Vorfeld zumindest einen Termin fest absprechen. Ggf. können wir dann weitere vor Ort klar machen. Wochenendtermine vorzugsweise Sa.11, So. 12 oder Sa. 18 Juli. Kann aber auch unter der Woche. Treffpunkt wäre direkt an der B 189 vor den Toren der Colbitzer Heide-Brauerei - kann man nicht verfehlen!

Bitte mal um Resonanz wie es da bei euch aussieht.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich in Colbitz "offline" bin sollten wir im Vorfeld zumindest einen Termin fest absprechen. Ggf. können wir dann weitere vor Ort klar machen. Wochenendtermine vorzugsweise Sa.11, So. 12 oder Sa. 18 Juli. Kann aber auch unter der Woche. Treffpunkt wäre direkt an der B 189 vor den Toren der Colbitzer Heide-Brauerei - kann man nicht verfehlen!
> 
> Bitte mal um Resonanz wie es da bei euch aussieht.


Also Wochenende sieht gut aus. 11.07. geht bei mir nicht, da bin ich unterwegs auf den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396785 .
Werde mich aber rechtzeitig melden und Danke für den Tipp mit Wolmirstedt und den Radweg nach Colbitz. Ich hoffe doch dass man sich demnächst einmal sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (22. Juni 2009)

am 21.06 war ich in biesenrode zum bike - rennen über 54 km  von 43 startern in meiner altersklasse sind ein drittel ausgestiegen so brutal hart war es.
hier meine zeit 4:28 das entspricht einem schnitt von 12 km/h. 
bei meinen stürzen (4x) hab ich mir ne ziemlich starke schulterprellung zugezogen und nach der hlfte der distanz bekam ich oberschenkelkrämpfe. trotzdem bin ich stolz durchgehalten zu haben, lach


----------



## B..G.M... (22. Juni 2009)

...ja joggerer, das Rennen war nicht ganz ohne.
Bei der Anzahl der Stürze kann ich locker mithalten, war alles dabei, rechts abgeschmiert, links abgeschmiert, einmal schön über den Lenker und immer ordentlich mit Schlammpackung....hihi!
Das Rad war nach der Bachdurchfahrt auch fast wieder sauber! looool


----------



## joggerer (23. Juni 2009)

wem sagst du das.
mir wurden hier so richtig meine defizite aufgezeigt . wenn ich die nicht verbessere werd ich auch beim nächsten rennen wieder ganz hinten landen zumal ich einer der ältesten bei jedem start bin und mit 17 jahre jüngere meine kräfte messen muß.
diese regelung gibt es nur bei den bikern in anderen sportarten wird meistens im fünf jahre rythmus gewertet. man vergisst das immer mehr ältere sportler diese wettkämpfe bestreiten
aber egel mein nächstes rennen ist braunlage vielleicht starte ich am 13.7 auch in neustadt mals sehen


----------



## joggerer (23. Juni 2009)

wo krieg ich eigentlich die polsterung her meine schulter schmerzt immer noch.
vielleicht kann mir mal jemand einen tipp geben


----------



## B..G.M... (23. Juni 2009)

Joggerer,
es wird schon so kommen, dass für die älteren Herren eine extra Klasse entsteht.
Einige von denen, die jetzt über 40 Jahre alt sind, werden sicher noch einige Jahre ihrem Hobby treu bleiben. 
Zumindest bei besucherstarken Veranstaltungen wäre das mal zu überdenken.
Was die Schulter angeht: "Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden!"
....streue das mal so als Durchhalteparole ein und wir sehen uns sicher mal bei einem der noch anstehenden Rennen.

Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2009)

*Hallo ihr Racer,*

*wollen wir dann im Juli auch mal gemeinsam ein Toürchen durch die Heide machen ??....* *am Wochenende Samstag 18.Juli ????bitte mal melden, dann machen wir was fest, bin wie gesagt vor Ort "offline"....*

*Samstag 18 Juli Treffpunkt : Vor der Colbitzer Heide-Brauerei direkt an der B 189......10:00 h ?????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (24. Juni 2009)

du thomas mir kommt es fast so vor als stände der kommerz an erster stelle
nicht mal so das sportliche.
für mich als fast sechtzigjährigen schade aber du hast recht dabeisein ist alles.
zum 18.7.sag ich zu 10 uhr brauerei
ih bin dabei werd versuchen ne schöne tour zu organiesieren.
also wer noch lust hat kann ruhig kommen


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juni 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> 18.7.sag ich zu 10 uhr brauerei
> 
> ih bin dabei werd versuchen ne schöne tour zu organiesieren.
> also wer noch lust hat kann ruhig kommen


 


Super....freue mich schon.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juni 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr Racer,*
> 
> *wollen wir dann im Juli auch mal gemeinsam ein Toürchen durch die Heide machen ??....* *am Wochenende Samstag 18.Juli ????bitte mal melden, dann machen wir was fest, bin wie gesagt vor Ort "offline"....*
> 
> *Samstag 18 Juli Treffpunkt : Vor der Colbitzer Heide-Brauerei direkt an der B 189......10:00 h ?????*


10:00 Uhr klingt gut. Werde meinen engen Terminkalender mal prüfen.
Ich wäre dann um 09:15 Uhr in Wolmirstedt, die knappen 10 km schaffe ich dann wohl noch bis zum Start. Ich sage dann noch Bescheid ob es klappt.


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> 10:00 Uhr klingt gut. Werde meinen engen Terminkalender mal prüfen.
> Ich wäre dann um 09:15 Uhr in Wolmirstedt, die knappen 10 km schaffe ich dann wohl noch bis zum Start. Ich sage dann noch Bescheid ob es klappt.


 
Na das ist doch ein Wort !!

Ich freue mich schon auf den letzten Tag in Colbitz, wenn ich mit euch zusammen die Heide umgraben darf.

Thomas aus Tangermünde.......kommst du auch.....du mußt........

..und falls es wider erwartens in der Gegend noch weitere MTBler geben sollte.....kommt mit, seid dabei, meldet euch, jetzt......


----------



## joggerer (27. Juni 2009)

bin erstmal bis zum 6.7. in prerow. also bis denne 
gruß heinz


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

Hey,
ich hätte lust mit zufahren, hab vorher aber noch ein paar fragen.
1. Was für Wege fahren wir hauptsächlich?
2. Startet zufälig noch jemand im Raum MD/Salbke? *hoff*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

Super !

Wir werden hauptsächlich "Forst-Autobahnen" fahren, aber auch ein paar wenige Trails, wenig Asphalt, viel Schotter, viel Sand......(hoffentlich kein Matsch)...aber auch damit werden wir fertig........ansonsten macht der *joggerer *den Führer, der kennt sich am besten aus.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Juni 2009)

ich hab Schwalbe Marathon Plus ATB's drauf^^ da mal sehen das wird schon...
Wohnt vllt. noch jemand im MD der mitkommt?!
Darf ich auch jemanden mitbringen? 

Edit: ich hoffe auch, dass da kein Schlamm ist. ich muss danach noch 30km zurück durch MD... 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2009)

....natürlich kannste Leute mitbringen !! .....sehr gerne sogar...ist doch Sinn der Sache....

....aber mit den Reifen und dem Matsch...

.....also es ist eine MTB Tour......

...da darf es auch Matsch geben....wenns trocken ist halt nicht ...aber sonst...bei Schmuddelwetter den Nobby Nic von Schwalbe aufziehen........


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2009)

.....na und wie siehts aus ...??.....wir haben noch Plätze frei.....

Samstag  18.07.09  Tour durch die Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide....Start  1000 h an der Heide-Brauerei direkt an der B189 Magdeburg-Stendal.

*Für alle Magdeburger die mal wissen wollen wie es ist etwas anderes als Asphalt unter den Stollenreifen zu haben ein absolutes MUß !!!*

Hoffentlich recht zahlreich !!....bislang sind wohl der joggerer, B G M, Udo1, nichtraucher91 und ich dabei......aber da geht doch noch mehr ....oder ...?????????

Die Tour wird hautsächlich auf Waldautobahnen stattfinden.....wir werden versuchen an den wenigen Hügeln der Region so viele Trails wie möglich einzubauen....aber schön wirds auf alle Fälle....garantiert !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M... (4. Juli 2009)

Brexe,
ab wieviel Teilnehmer muß man solche Veranstaltungen eigentlch beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt anmelden?
Nicht schlecht, wenn sich die Teilnehmerliste etwas länger liest.

Biba, Thomas!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> Brexe,
> ab wieviel Teilnehmer muß man solche Veranstaltungen eigentlch beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt anmelden?
> Nicht schlecht, wenn sich die Teilnehmerliste etwas länger liest.
> 
> Biba, Thomas!


 
.....wenns mehr als 10 werden müßen wir ernsthaft über ne Polizeiescorte nachdenken.....oder Bundeswehr.....die sind ja vor Ort...........je nach Lust und Laune können wir auch unterwegs entweder in Hütten oder, aufm Nachhauseweg kurz vor Colbitz, bei Rabensol einkehren und eine isotonische Weizenkaltschale abkippen....


----------



## B..G.M... (4. Juli 2009)

....ääääähhhh Bundeswehr, da schlägt dann Udos stunde, vielleicht kann er ein
paar alte NVA-Haudegen mobilisieren, er hatte ja in der Heide damals auch getart und getäuscht....lool, stimmts UDO1?
Tja Brexe, das mit der würdigen Tournachbereitung, dem Auswerten quasi, da bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als den Müslibrenner für die Anreise zu nutzen......


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> ....Tja Brexe, das mit der würdigen Tournachbereitung, dem Auswerten quasi, da bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als den Müslibrenner für die Anreise zu nutzen......


 
....oder das Frauchen zur Abholung bestellen....


----------



## sirl (4. Juli 2009)

@BGM/Tom,



B..G.M... schrieb:


> ....ääääähhhh [..]



soso, hier treibst Du Dich also rum! Anstatt sich pflichtgemäß auf den 2009er Juli-AlpenX vorzubereiten, pflügst Du lieber mit eingewanderten Gemsen die heimische Scholle um. (Der 2008er hat Dich wohl traumatisiert [Stichwort: UnsElke]?) Ich glaube, ich muss mich an diesem Tag persönlich von Deinem Trainingszustand überzeugen (Du wirst uns einfach mal alle den Landsberg mit Seilen hochziehen.)!

Ich hoffe, dass wir auch ein paar Weizetiere erlegen und einatmen..  



B..G.M... schrieb:


> [Tom meinte, Udo1 hätte] getart und getäuscht[..]


  Was macht man, wenn man "tart"? Meinst Du vielleicht "geteert und gefedert"? 

@T-Brex,
bring' das nächste Mal Dein RR mit. Hier kann man auch relativ stressfrei RR fahren.


Gruß sirl


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

....aber ich habe gar keine RR.....nur einen Stall voll MTBs......


----------



## sirl (4. Juli 2009)

Dann mach's wie Tom: Der ist mit seinem MTB (meistens) immer noch schneller als ich mit RR.  (Aber "jammert" immer rum, wie untrainiert er ist.)


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2009)

Das wird mir aber schwer fallen. In Colbitz habe ich ein "Sorglos-Fully".

Mit Stahlfedergabel und Stahlfederdämpfer. 

Alles Unkaputtbar aber kein Leichtgewicht.....

...und der LRS ist auch eher "Blei"....

......und die Conti....Vertikal 2.3 runden die ganze Sache noch ab.....

...also Rennen fahre ich mit dem Bike keine............


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....na und wie siehts aus ...??.....wir haben noch Plätze frei.....
> 
> Samstag  18.07.09  Tour durch die Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide....Start  1000 h an der Heide-Brauerei direkt an der B189 Magdeburg-Stendal.
> 
> ...




Evtl. gibt es noch einen unbekannten Sechsten. Allerdings unter der Bedingung, dass a) nicht zu schnell gefahren wird und b) die Tour nicht zulange wird.




T-Brex schrieb:


> Das wird mir aber schwer fallen. In Colbitz habe ich ein "Sorglos-Fully".
> 
> Mit Stahlfedergabel und Stahlfederdämpfer.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein 20kg Bike Hardtail mit einer Suntour XCM^^ und ich kann die Reifen wohl nicht mehr wechseln -_-

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Evtl. gibt es noch einen unbekannten Sechsten. Allerdings unter der Bedingung, dass a) nicht zu schnell gefahren wird und b) die Tour nicht zulange wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


....Hallihallo....

.....also Nichtraucher...um direkt auf den Punkt zu kommen....

an diesem Tag kommen ein paar Leute von 

überallher....Tangermünde.....Merseburg.......Magdeburg......Sayn.....

da können wir nicht die Hausfrauenrunde mit 2 h machen....

Also ganz logga bleiben.....das wird ein 4 - 5 h Toürchen....incl. pause.....*mindestens*......der Samstagnachmittag ist fürs MTB reserviert...sonst lohnt es sich nicht.....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juli 2009)

Joa cool, wird immer besser  
Ich glaube darauf hat er keine Lust^^
Wir werden ja sehen

lg
Nichtrauchr91


----------



## sirl (5. Juli 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> [..]Toürchen[..]



Du hast Dich bestimmt absichtlich verschrieben und meinst eigentlich eine stundenlange "Tortur"...


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

...genau so......


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

........nochmal gaaaaaanz langsam........


kein Wettrennen....zügig.....aber.....nicht rasen.....

...wer im Wald fährt hat ein Recht darauf "matschig" zu werden......ganz logga .....oder seid seid ihr alles Mädels??....
.


----------



## B..G.M... (5. Juli 2009)

Na Lutze, ick werde ich auch gleich federn!!!!
Dann rollern wir gemeinsam durch die Heide. Erstmal standesgemäß einweihen, deine neue Senfte.
Den Nichtraucher werden wir schon mitschleifen. Ist alles nicht so schlimm, die Heide ist doch überwiegend flach und unterwegs möchte man sich auch etwas unterhalten, so vergeht die Zeit an besten.
Brexe, wir können ruhig ein bissl erdferkeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (5. Juli 2009)

ich muß estmal mit meinem bike in die werkstatt
jedes mal wenn ich druck auf die pedale gebe knartscht es gewaltig.
nach 3000 km schon der zweite deftige defekt.
kein besonderes markenzeichen für cannyon.
ich hoffe ich muß es nicht wieder einschicken, dann wird es nichts mit dem 17.7


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2009)

.....da drück ich dem joggerer mal die ....das das noch klappt....

Aber ich bin sicher das der joggerer am Samstag den 18.Juli auf jeden Fall mit einem fahrbaren Untersatz einsatzbereit sein wird....so oder so....oder ?????......zur Not kannste mit nem Oldie aus meiner Sammlung fahren...hab noch eine Rahmengröße M 46 Zoll in Colbitz.....das machen wir schon passend....


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juli 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> 10:00 Uhr klingt gut. Werde meinen engen Terminkalender mal prüfen.
> Ich wäre dann um 09:15 Uhr in Wolmirstedt, die knappen 10 km schaffe ich dann wohl noch bis zum Start. Ich sage dann noch Bescheid ob es klappt.


Hallo T-Brex,
habe meinen Kalender überprüft und muss Dir leider mitteilen, dass ich für diesen Tag Fahrverbot habe, na ja mann wird eben alt. Es liegt am 19. ein besonderer Termin für mich an. Eine 6 mit einer 0. Bin dann erst wieder ab dem 1. Augustwochenende verfügbar.
Euch eine schöne Tour.


----------



## joggerer (8. Juli 2009)

mein rad ist wieder ok und der jägerstieg ist den ganzen juli offen. die tour kann also beginnen


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2009)

...na dann bis 18.Juli Samstags morgens 1000 h an der Heidebrauerei direkt an der B 189 !!!!

Bin vor Ort in Colbitz Offline

Wenn noch Infos benötigt werden, bitte an den Joggerer wenden

Bis die Tage !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Juli 2009)

.....so....Auto ist beladen....morgen dann in Colbitz....

@Joggerer:   du weißt ja wie und wo du mich in Colbitz erreichen kannst.....entweder beim Fritz...oder beim Bernd.....


----------



## joggerer (11. Juli 2009)

alles klar werden bestimmt vorher nochmal ne tour machen


----------



## joggerer (14. Juli 2009)

so nun butter bei die fische
auf wen können wir zählen. ich mein nur mal so vorn weg nicht das wir warten und warten und warten und es kommt eh keiner mehr


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juli 2009)

Ja also wie gesagt ich werde kommen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (15. Juli 2009)

schön das freut mich ich hoffe du bist nicht der einzigste und es gesellen sich noch ein paar zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M... (15. Juli 2009)

....habe den Termin auch fest eingeplant.
Möchte sirl nichts vorweg nehmen, kann allerdings sein, dass er verhindert ist.
Eventuell nimmt er selbst nochmal Stellung dazu, hier in diesem Forum. 
Uns UDO1 hat leider auch Anderes vor, nach dem Geburtstag nicht fahren können, das würde aber mehr Logik ergeben...hihi.
Joggerer, dann wirst du die Magdeburger Stadtjungend in des Geheimnis des tiefsandfahrens einweihen müssen. 


Also Jungs, bis die Tage dann....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2009)

Mal eine doofe Frage. Ich werde kein Schluss benötigen oder? Also falls wir irgendwo eine Pause machen. Dann muss ich nämlich nur 18kg durch die Walachei bewegen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (15. Juli 2009)

nee, ich denk wir sind drauf vorbereitet
und handy ist auch noch da , dann rufen wir den platzkommandanten an, grins


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juli 2009)

Was machen wir eig. wenn es regnet? Also Regen nicht tröpfeln...
Ich hab halt keine richtigen Bikeklamotten mehr. Waschmaschine sei dank^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## B..G.M... (17. Juli 2009)

...nichtraucher, in dem Fall fahre ich eigentlich genauso wie sonst auch.
Ungemütlich ist nur die Phase, in der man durchweicht. Wenn du einmal naß bist, dann ist es egal wie stark es regnet.
Ist zum Glück Sommer. Nicht weich werden!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## B..G.M... (18. Juli 2009)

....Brexe + Joggerer, ich mache mich dann mal auf die Strümpfe......


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juli 2009)

Na toll und ich bin schon um 8:00 aus der Haustür...
War echt cool heute! Ach und ich bin wieder halbwegs auf den Beinen, nach 3h Schlaf und einer gemütlichen Couch 
Bilder von Heute sind in meinem Album.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (19. Juli 2009)

mir hats auch gefallen. ich hoffe wir werden noch einige dieser touren zusammen machen.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr wilden Heidebiker !!

Schön daß ihr mich noch am Krankenbett besucht habt !!

Aber das das war wirklich sehr sehr schade, daß ich diese Tour, nach fast 1 1/2 Jahren  Werbetrommel rühren, dann wegen Krank nicht mitfahren konnte.....hat mich wirklich sehr geärgert !!!.....gerade weil so viele da waren.....

Habt ihr noch eine Weizenkaltschale nach der Tour verköstigt ??...wenn nicht, wird das aber auch das nächste mal wiederholt/ nachgeholt !!

Ich wäre wirklich sehr sehr gerne dabei gewesen....der Joggerer war  mit mir die Tour am Donnerstag schon mal "probegefahren".....

Ich werde im Dezember um Weihnachten  nochmal in Colbitz sein, danach wohl erst wieder um Ostern oder Pfingsten nächstes Jahr.

Es wäre schön wenn wir uns alle nochmal treffen könnten.....dann will ich aber auch dabei sein....

Bis demnäx in der Brex

Torsten

P.S.:Schaut mal auf unserer HP da sind ein paar neue Videos auf Youtube verlinkt....sind teilweise ganz gut geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M... (19. Juli 2009)

...na Brexe, zuviel Siebenachtelschorle inhaliert?
Na auf alle Fälle war es lustig, viele neue Wege gabs zu sehen und joggerer hat eine guten Fremdenführer abgegeben.
Was wir noch gelernt haben, es gibt noch junge Leute mit eisernerm Durchhaltewillen.
In nichtrauchers Alter wäre ich sicher nach der Tour tot gewesen.
Jungs, na denn, bis die Tage mal!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juli 2009)

...neenee.....Mein Doc. meinte heute das ich mir einen ziemlich üblen Virus eingefangen habe. Mein Astralkörper hat diesen dann aber  in 3 Tagen erfolgreich bekämpft und ausgeschie(ß)den....


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. Juli 2009)

Gibt es schon Pläne für die nächste Tour? Würde gerne mitfahren...


----------



## joggerer (30. Juli 2009)

eigentlich wollten wir am wochenende eine tour starten aber einige sind arbeitsmäßig verhindert. ich denke am nächsten wochenende könnt es wieder was werden.
wenn du lust hast! du bist gern gesehn bei uns.
also bis dann
heinz


----------



## B..G.M... (30. Juli 2009)

....joggerer, war am 8.8. nicht etwas in Harz, ein Lauf zum Harzer MTB Cup?


----------



## joggerer (30. Juli 2009)

stimmt ich hatte auch gemeldet aber meine enkelkinder werden eingeschult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (31. Juli 2009)

dafür bion ich am 30.8. in schierke, vielleicht sollten wir vorher mal ne schöne harztour machen. was meint ihr


----------



## B..G.M... (31. Juli 2009)

<<< kloppt die Höhenmeter immer am Elbedeich!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Juli 2009)

Harz? ich hab Harz gehört... 
Ne das wäre mir ein wenig zu viel. 
ich dreh ab morgen erst einmal selber ein paar Runden im Harz 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (1. August 2009)

ich war heute wieder in der colbitz-letzlinger heide. mußte nochmal den luxus über den schiessplatz zu fahren geniessen.
tolles wetter tolle strecke 105 km. es war super.
ein kleiner wehrmutstropfen war dabei.
ich war allein !!!!!!!!
keiner wollte mit


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> ich war heute wieder in der colbitz-letzlinger heide. mußte nochmal den luxus über den schiessplatz zu fahren geniessen.
> tolles wetter tolle strecke 105 km. es war super.
> ein kleiner wehrmutstropfen war dabei.
> ich war allein !!!!!!!!
> keiner wollte mit


Hallo joggerer,
ist am Wocheende grundsätzlich keine Übungszeit, wegen der Durchfahrt durch den Truppenübungsplatz. Oder gibt es eine Übersicht über die Übungszeiten auf dem Truppenübungsplatz. Ist das Befahren des Truppenübungsplatzes außerhalb der Übungszeiten erlaubt, müsste ja einen Aushang vom Tuppenübungsplatzkommandanten geben. Interessiert mich, wegen meiner Planungen für die Colbitz-Letzlinger Heide.


----------



## joggerer (2. August 2009)

hallo udo
heut ist der für längere zeit der letzte tag gewesen wo man den jägerstieg befahren konnte. jetzt ist erstmal wieder ruhe da die übungszeit beginnt. wenn du willst kann ich dir ja mal die zeiten  für das zweite halbjahr aufschreiben.
kein problem. wenn ich es gewußt hätte, hätt ich heut schon in den kasten geschaut!
gruß heinz


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> hallo udo
> heut ist der für längere zeit der letzte tag gewesen wo man den jägerstieg befahren konnte. jetzt ist erstmal wieder ruhe da die übungszeit beginnt. wenn du willst kann ich dir ja mal die zeiten  für das zweite halbjahr aufschreiben.
> kein problem. wenn ich es gewußt hätte, hätt ich heut schon in den kasten geschaut!
> gruß heinz


Danke joggerer für die Info,
wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht wäre ich schon interessiert an den Zeiten für das 2. HJ.
Plane an einem der nächsten Wochenenden, Sonnabend oder Sonntag eine Tour von Colbitz aus.


----------



## joggerer (2. August 2009)

wenns nicht grade am nächsten samstag ist bin ich dabei, wollt mal von colbitz , bertingen bis grieben dann mit der fähre rüber und am anderen ufe weiter bis tangermünde und dann wieder zurück mal sehen wann ich das in angriff nehme.
die termine schick ich dir versprochen


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> wenns nicht grade am nächsten samstag ist bin ich dabei, wollt mal von colbitz , bertingen bis grieben dann mit der fähre rüber und am anderen ufe weiter bis tangermünde und dann wieder zurück mal sehen wann ich das in angriff nehme.
> die termine schick ich dir versprochen


Nächstes Wochenende ist es nicht. Kannst die Route ja mal per PM senden. werde dann mal sehen ob ich noch jemanden mitbringen kann.


----------



## B..G.M... (4. August 2009)

Heinz,
Wege im Gelände gibt es hier schon zum Fahren.
Ich muß erstmal sehen, wie sich das Feld zusammensetzt.
Dann würde ich die ekligen Strecken weglassen, außer es sind alles Fahrer, die nichts dagegen haben, durch tiefen Sand zu keulen.
Wenn ich sowas mit den Triathleten fahre, dann denken die, ich will sie ärgern.

Eine Tour über Grieben und die Elbe wäre ganz nett.
Von Tangermünde auf dem Plattenweg am Deich lang bis nach Grieben, da über die Elbe und dann über Klietznick ,Jerichow und Fischbeck zurück, das wären gut 40km.
Wenn die Tour dann weiter in Richtung Colbitz starten und auch dort enden würde, dann hätte man mehr Kilometer und unsere Fullyfreunde aus Angern könnten diesen Wegabschnitt organisieren.

Natürlich könnte man den Anteil der unbefestigten Wege ohne Probleme erhöhen, das würde Bonuskilometer bedeuten, sowie einen Zugewinn an Spaß!
Mit Höhenmetern sollte man allerdings weniger rechnen.

Mal sehen, wie sich die Dinge entwickeln und wer was von der Tour erwartet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (4. August 2009)

na toll so in etwa dacht ich auch, lass unds den faden mal weiter spinnen ok.
ich hoffe die beiden aus angern und blätz sind dabei und noch einige mehr
also
wir werden sehen oder.
ich will mal sehen ob ich hinter der B 71 durch den wald bis nach gardelegen finde das wäre doch auch toll oder und dann zurück bis haldensleben . also thomas 
ich denk wir werden noch schöne touren fahren
bis dann

heinz


----------



## T-Brex (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Hier ist der geheilte Kranke...

Jenseits der B 71 gehts bis Born. Von dort gehts rechts und links der B71 bis Letzlingen....das kann man auch schön als Schleife fahren...

Im Dezember greife ich da nochmal mit an

Bis bald mal wieder...


----------



## B..G.M... (4. August 2009)

Brexe,
wenn der Heinz so weiter macht, dann kennt er sich in seiner Heimat bald genauso gut aus wie du!
So langsam kommt Schwung in das nördliche Sachsen-Anhalt.

Brexe, wir werden dann bestimmt gemeinsam durch die Heide radeln, im Winter.

Gruß!


----------



## joggerer (5. August 2009)

aber erstmal viel glück in braunlage. ich drück die daumen das du super duchkommst thomas. danach können wir ja nochmal zusammen fahren bevor es nach schierke geht oder.
also toi tio toi und schreib mal wie es war


----------



## B..G.M... (7. August 2009)

Danke Heinz, 
da ist die Strecke schön breit, man kann nebeneinander fahren und miteinander erzählen, wie neulich in der Heide.

Bis bald und Gruß!


----------



## joggerer (7. August 2009)

da bleibt dir nicht viel zeit zum erzählen wenn du punkten willst, lach
aber ich freu mich schon wenns mal wieder klappt. vielleicht schon vor schierke
also bis danne
heinz


----------



## Andreas Hecht (7. August 2009)

Tach Leute

Hab gesehen ihr habt euch schon für Schierke angemeldet.Ich werde dort auch mitmachen,wollte aber nächstes Wochenende nochmal in den Harz und mal sehen wie es so geht(wenn bis dahin mein Bike wieder aus dem Hospital zurück ist).Vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit?

Mfg Andreas


----------



## joggerer (9. August 2009)

muß ich sehn wie es zeitlich klappt. meine jüngste bezieht eine neue wohnung und wollt an dem we umziehen.
wenn ich zeit habe komm ich mit
sag zeit und ort vom treffpunkt, vielleicht kommt rainer ja auch mit.
also bis dann
heinz


----------



## B..G.M... (9. August 2009)

Hi,
Andreas, das wäre echt gut, dich und die anderen in Schierke zu sehen.
Es ist doch immer ein nettes Erlebnis mit anderen durch den Wald und über die Berge zu fahren.
Wenn sonst noch etwas Konkretes anliegt, dann sollten wir es hier ruhig mal erwähnen
um zu sehen,ob auch andere zu einer geplanten Tour dazustoßen können.

Na denn, bis bald! Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (10. August 2009)

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt könnt ich samstag.
also
wie gesagt
samstag bin ich zu 99 % dabei


----------



## Andreas Hecht (13. August 2009)

so wie es aussieht wird es wohl nichts da Fox meine Gabel noch nicht zurückgeschickt hat.Vielleicht kommt ja am Freitag noch ich glaub es aber nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## B..G.M... (14. August 2009)

...gut Andreas, ich behalte die Dinge hier auf alle Fälle im Auge.

Bis die Tage dann!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## joggerer (17. August 2009)

was ist hier denn los?
seid ihr alle ausgewandert? wollt euch nur mal sagen das ich am we durch den wald bis kurz hinter letzlingen war. fährt sich gut dort zumal der rückweg paralell zur 189 und dem truppenübungsplatz tolle waldwege parat hielt. zum schluß waren es 134 km


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. August 2009)

oh ne danke bei dem momentanen Wetter reichen mir meine 20km Schulweg täglich...
außerdem hab ich mir alle drei Kurbelblätter verbogen und meine Kassette macht auch nicht mehr den fittesten Eindruck ...

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2009)

NNNNaaaabend...

schaut doch bitte mal in den NachbarThread...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683&page=227

und auf unsere HP:   www.BrexbachGemsen.de

Wer in der Colbitzer Heide mit dem MTB unterwegs ist, kann gerne auch bei unsere Teamklamottenbestellung mitmachen !!!

Anschauungsmuster auf unserer HP....

Bei Interesse bitte per email melden !!

Indiviualisierung auf dem Kragen: z.B.   links:  Joggerer   recht:  Colbitz

ansonsten wie auf der Hp zu sehen.

Bei Interesse einfach melden....aber schnell.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2009)

..


----------



## sirl (7. September 2009)

Klick mich


----------



## sirl (14. September 2009)

Hallo jaegi, MountVision and all,

also dann hier ein Aufruf zur CLHHT 2009* am 17. oder 18.10.2009; Motto: "Nur kein Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums!".  Startpunkt könnte beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto) sein. Vielleicht bietet sich joggerer als HG** an. 


@Tom, wo trainierst Du schon wieder heimlich?


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour 
**Heideguide


----------



## sirl (14. September 2009)

@all,

hier der (aktualisierte) Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**: 


*Termin:* 11. oder 12.10.2009

*Treffpunkt:* noch offen (beispielsweise Rogätz/Mahlwinkel (Bahn) oder Colbitz (Auto))

*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts!" 

*Streckenlänge:* ca. 80 bis max. 100km

*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_

*Wer ist dabei:* sirl, ...


Es bleibt die Frage: Wo trainiert Tom schon wieder/immer noch heimlich? 


Gruß sirl


*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## sirl (15. September 2009)

Klick mich!


----------



## sirl (17. September 2009)

Klick mich!


----------



## sirl (5. Oktober 2009)

Klick mich!


----------



## joggerer (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich wäre für samstag 9.30 uhr treffpunkt parkplatz colbitzer brauerei. wer mit will sollte es sich so einrichten. streckenlänge ist ok , 
also nochmal ne kurze mitteilung damit wir nicht zu lange warten
bis samstag dann


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Oktober 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> also ich wäre für samstag 9.30 uhr treffpunkt parkplatz colbitzer brauerei. wer mit will sollte es sich so einrichten. streckenlänge ist ok ,
> also nochmal ne kurze mitteilung damit wir nicht zu lange warten
> bis samstag dann




Bist du am Sonntag auch dabei?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## sirl (5. Oktober 2009)

@all und *allerletztes* Update,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**:


*Termin:* 10. und 11.10.2009, jeweils ab 09:30 Uhr


*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Colbitzer Brauerei (gegenüber Supermarkt)


*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!"


*Streckenlänge:* zwischen mind. 60 bis max. 100km


*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_


*Wer ist dabei:* 
am 10.10.2009: sirl, joggerer, MountVision???****

am 11.10.2009: joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, sirl + Mr. Who, nichtraucher91, jaegimaus + Mr./Mrs. Who



*Was ist mitzubringen:* Wenn Regen dräut: Regenkleidung; Ersatzschlauch; Werkzeug (sks-Tool und Pumpe [Auto/Sclaverand] hat sirl dabei), Mobil-Tel., Karte und GPS hat sirl dabei), Verpflegung (Wichtig: Ausreichend Flüssigkeit!); gute Laune und freundliches Lächeln, Toleranz gegenüber Leistungsschwächeren.


@MountVision: Bist Du am 10.10. mit dabei?


Gruß sirl


***Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour
****Termin ja, falls MountVision dabei, sonst nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirl (9. Oktober 2009)

@all und letzter Stand,

hier der Aufruf zur *CLHHT 2009**:


*Termin:* 10. und 11.10.2009, jeweils ab 09:30 Uhr


*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Colbitzer Brauerei (gegenüber Supermarkt)


*Motto:* "Nur keinen Stress, den habe ich ausreichend während meiner Arbeit/meines Studiums/meines Schulunterrichts/meiner Feldarbeit!"


*Streckenlänge:* zwischen mind. 60 bis max. 100km


*Streckenführung:* Vorschlag joggerer: _wie wäre es wenn wir uns durch den wald paralell der B 71 von neuenhofe bis gardelegen durchschlagen? und dann wieder paralell am schiessplatz zurück bis colbitz????_


*Wer ist dabei:*



am 10.10.2009: joggerer and friends



am 11.10.2009: joggerer, Mr_Vercetti, nichtraucher91, sirl + Mr. Who



*Was ist mitzubringen:* Wenn Regen dräut: Regenkleidung; Ersatzschlauch; Werkzeug (sks-Tool und Pumpe [Auto/Sclaverand] hat sirl dabei), Mobil-Tel., Karte und GPS hat sirl dabei), Verpflegung (Wichtig: Ausreichend Flüssigkeit!); gute Laune und freundliches Lächeln, Toleranz gegenüber Leistungsschwächeren.

(Habe mit Tom telefoniert; er ist definitiv nicht dabei.)


Gruß sirl

*Colbitzer-/Letzlinger-Herbstheidetour


----------



## sirl (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo joggerer,

wie war Eure Tour heute? 


Nachdem für morgen die gleiche Wetterprognose gilt wie für heute:

Sind die Waldwege noch einigermaßen trocken bzw. überhaupt befahrbar?


Gruß sirl


----------



## sirl (10. Oktober 2009)

@all,

ich + Mr. Who sind morgen aufgrund des schlechten Wetters bei der CLHHT 2009 nicht mit dabei.


Vorbehaltlich Wetter werde ich (+ Mr. Who) am 17.10. oder 18.10. oder 31.10. oder 01.11. die Tour fahren.


Gruß sirl


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich muss mich dem leider anschließen ich spiele nämlich Schnodderschleuder. Bin heute Abend selber schon etwas gefahren. Außerdem reisen mir einige Leute den Kopf samt Oberkörper ab, falls ich Montag und Dienstag nicht kann, weil ich noch kranker geworden bin.

Also Sollten die beiden übrig Gebliebenen denn noch fahren wünsche ich viel spass und dass Petrus nicht ganz so hart ist.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. Oktober 2009)

Dann kann man das wohl auch ganz absagen. Hoffen wir mal auf eine Wetterbesserung in den nächsten Tagen. Wir können ja dann kurzfristig eine neue Tour planen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Mensch gut dass du noch mal online bist. Wollte dir grade noch eine Mail schrieben. 
In den nächsten Tagen hab ich bedingt durch Job, Fahrschule und dieverse Tätigkeiten für die Schule nicht kaum Zeit. Eig. die nächsten zwei Wochen

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo die Damen.....wenn man bei Wind und Wetter durch die Wälder jagt, dann kann man danach auch sooooo aussehen.....








@Joggerer, wenn ich im Dezember in Colbitz bin, dann fahren wir....auch bei Minus 20 Grad !!! Einziger möglicher Ausfallgrund wäre: *******rei.....aber Scheiß Wetter auf keinen Fall !!!


----------



## B..G.M... (11. Oktober 2009)

...grins....


----------



## joggerer (11. Oktober 2009)

genauso seh ich es auch, ich hab auch kein problem mit regen wind oder kälte!
dafür gibt es doch die richtige bekleidung, wenn ich training plane dann halt ich mich dran und wenns wie aus eimern giesst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei Regen fahre ich nicht, weil es mir an geeigneter Kleidung und vor allem am Spaß mangelt. Und da ich vor allem aus Spaß radfahre, beschaffe ich keine Regenkleidung.
Kälte und Schlamm sind mir egal, aber bei Regen hasse ich es, zu fahren.
Aber da es heute nicht geregnt hat, war das Radfahren ein Vergnügen. 
Schade, dass es nicht zu Tour gekommen ist.


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

....*gestern waren wir mal im Taunus, auf dem Rheinsteig, unterwegs*...ansonsten graben wir ja meist den Westerwald um, gelegentlich auch die Eifel, selten den Hunsrück und Taunus.....










10 Mann, nach 25 km schon 1000 HM in den Beinen....schön wars....und nach 40 km fäddisch....


----------



## joggerer (25. Oktober 2009)

da kann man ja neidisch werden . aber ich hab auch ein tolles aktives we hinter mir. es waren eben nur nicht soviele höhenmeter. dafür hab ich die 6000 km mit dem bike in diesem jahr geknackt.


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

.......mehr als 5000 (bis zum 31.12.)hab ich noch nicht geschafft.........
.....das sind ca. 100.000 HM/Jahr.....


----------



## joggerer (25. Oktober 2009)

wo sollen die höhenmeter herkommen in unserer gegend. ausser rund um neuenhofe und dem zackelberg , da solls nächste woche rund gehen.
du brexe kannst du mir ne halterung für die sattelstütze mitbringen wenn du nach colbitz kommst? ich sag dir aber noch genau bescheid dann ok


----------



## T-Brex (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du bei Canyon deine alte einschickst, wegen kaputt, dann bekommst du kostenlosen Ersatz !!....

...ich kann die dann mitbringen, dann haste das Porto gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Oktober 2009)

joggerer schrieb:


> da kann man ja neidisch werden . aber ich hab auch ein tolles aktives we hinter mir. es waren eben nur nicht soviele höhenmeter. dafür hab ich die 6000 km mit dem bike in diesem jahr geknackt.




Darf ich mal fragen, wie alt dein Bike ist? 
Denn ich habe dieses und letztes Jahr zusammen rund 7,5K gemacht.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (26. Oktober 2009)

mein bike ist vom november 2008


----------



## T-Brex (19. November 2009)

Na was ist denn hier los....??....allllllle an Schwaynegrippe gestorben. ?

für den Joggerer gibts ab sofort neue Sporthüllen....bringe ich dann zu Weihnachten mit nach Colbitz ....sieht noch gayler aus als gehofft...


----------



## joggerer (20. November 2009)

toll freut mich , ich kanns kaum erwarten aber ich brauch auch noch einiges an erstaz fürs bike schreib ich dir dann ok!


----------



## B..G.M... (21. November 2009)

Hi Brexe,
B..G.M... lebt noch. 
Zur Zeit ist halt etwas weniger los. Zu Weihnachten werden wir sicher mal 'ne Runde drehen.

Bis dann erstmal! Thomas


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2009)

Also ich lebe auch noch, so ist nicht^^
Ich hab nur in letzter Zeit leider kaum noch die Zeit große Touren zu machen... Schule und andere Projekte kosten elendig viel Zeit... da reicht es grade so noch für meine "Sohlen und Hop Runde"

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## r0ckZ (22. November 2009)

Hab mich ja vor knapp nem Monat hier mal gemeldet bzgl. EN/Fr-Geschichten und ja ne klare Absage gekriegt 
Hab mir deswegen kurzerhand n MTB fürs Flachland zusammen geschustert (hatte ich eh schon länger vor) und bin nun anscheinend auch für Magdeburg und Umgebung gewappnet. 
Bin nun auf der Suche nach Leuten, die gerne Touren gehen und mir Wege und Gegenden ohne Asphalt zeigen. 
Im Gegenzug biete ich n lustigen, jungen, relativ fitten Mitfahrer, der recht viel von Rädern versteht 

Des weiteren bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Night-Ridern! Hab wie ihr sicherlich gesehen habt, n Thread dazu aufgemacht, wos keinerlei Meldungen dazu gab. Schade! Langweile Trails machen nachts nämlich wenigstens n bisschen Spaß!
Sollte man echt mal ausprobieren.

So und wer Lust hat, mal in den Harz für technische Trailtouren zu fahren, kann sich auch gerne melden 

Momentan bin ich noch durch ne Grippe verhindert und nächstes WE in Berlin, bin ansonsten aber immer für Ausfahrten zu haben.
Gerne auch unter der Woche, aber dann bietet es sich ja meißt als Feierabendrunde an, was einem N8Ride gleicht, was hier anscheinend nicht betrieben wird (?)

Grüße, r0ckZ


----------



## B..G.M... (22. November 2009)

Ausrede:
Ick wohne nicht in MD und bin sowieso nie da!
Wenn das anders wäre hätte ich schon Interesse.
Mein MTB ist auch für Ausfahrten im Dunkeln gut gerüstet.

Gruß Thomas

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2009)

Hey r0ckz,

ich glaube es schon ein mal irgendwo geschrieben zu haben, aber FR/EN ist für MD etwas oversized. AM ist denke ich schon ziemlich viel für diese Gegend. 
Wenn du Lust hast kann ich dir mal Sohlen zeigen. Leider werde ich erst im Januar 2010 wieder ein richtiges MTB haben. Atm lutsche ich noch mein altes Kalkhoff aus, welches aber die nächsten Tage eine Starrgabel bekommt, wenn alles glatt läuft. 
Auf Night-Rights hätte ich auch Lust, allerdings nicht auf den sohlener Trails.

Also, wenn du Lust hast, mal Sohlen zu durchwühlen, kannst du dich ab Mitte Januar bei mir melden.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## r0ckZ (22. November 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> Ausrede:


Du warst doch auch beim diesjährigen (verregneten) BR dabei, oder?
Wenn ja, dann bist du doch jedenfalls n Kandidat für Thale etc, oder? 


@nichtraucher: Fr/En kann man aber sehr schön mitm Harz verbinden. 1,5h hin, zu zweit für echt billig.
Sohlen kannste mir sehr gerne zeigen. Doch wieso erst Mitte Januar  
Dort magste dein Kalkhoff nich bewegen? Ich tauche übrigens auch mit Starrgabel auf, wenns ins Flachland geht.
N8Ride schonmal probiert? Wer einmal Blut leckt ..  (wird schwere wie leichte Trails nachts fahren wollen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M... (22. November 2009)

BR, etwas feucht wars.
Schotti hatte ja gute Trails drauf. 
Stimmt, Thale hatten wir an dem Sonntag angetestet, fünfmal. 
Von hier aus geht das alles und 2,50 Euro sind ok für eine Fahrt und das Auto direkt am Ziel, als Verpflegungsstützpunkt.
Ergibt sich sicher mal wieder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2009)

ja ganz einfach weil ich atm nur ein funktionierendes 42'er Kurbelblatt habe^^
Habe es am Freitag mal mit den eiernden 32/22'er Kurbelblatt versuchen aber ich hab so einige Anstiege dann geschoben weil es einfach grausam war, dieses 
Geräusch... 
Die Sache ist, dass in das Kalkhoff nur noch Geld gesteckt wird, wenn es zum umrüsten als Stadtschlampe dran ist.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (25. November 2009)

Wir sollten schon mal einen Termin an oder vor Weihnachten für unsere Tour aussuchen....Wie wärs am Heiligabend 1000 h ???....meldet euch mal wegen Terminabsprachen


----------



## B..G.M... (27. November 2009)

...erstmal sehen, wann ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag habe und vor allen Dingen, wo.

Behalte alles in Auge.

Bis die Tage dann!

Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2009)

...ich werde entweder Mittwochs oder Donnerstags ankommen.

da ich im Sommer krank war, würde ich gerne nochmal die Tour vom Colbitzer Heinz fahren.....geht das klar ?????


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

...also Mädels, zieht euch warm an.....ich bin von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Colbitz...ich werde an den Feiertagen jeweils meine 2 h Runden vormittags drehen....wie siehts mit einer größeren Tour aus ....???

*Sonntag  27.12.09  ??.....ab Colbitz Heidebrauerei ???*.....Startzeit ????

Joggerer bitte mal melden....?!?!?!....


----------



## BrexbachG. (22. Dezember 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/8/3/4/9/_/micro/DSC02791.JPG?0

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/8/3/4/9/_/micro/DSC02823.JPG?0


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

...unter Fotos im Profil sind ein paar Bilder von den Canyon Rahmen zu sehen...


----------



## joggerer (22. Dezember 2009)

bin doch da
bring bessere  wetter mit sonst können wir die tour hier vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

...also ich bin bis heute noch bei jedem Wetter gefahren....


----------



## B..G.M... (22. Dezember 2009)

Brexe,
läuft vor Heilig Abend noch etwas? Würde mir die Zeit nehmen, eine Runde zu drehen, wenn du dafür sorgst, dass die Tour nicht auf irgendwelchen gesalzenen Radwegen sattfindet. 
Auf Heinz können wir nicht verzichten, möglich, dass Brexe am Morgen wieder mal....ääääähhhh unpässlich ist und dann fehlt der Antreiber und Sichauskenner.

Bis die Tage dann!   Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

...ich komme erst morgen Nachmittag an....besser wäre der Sonntag...oder der 2. Feiertag Samstags ?....


----------



## B..G.M... (24. Dezember 2009)

Heinz,
du bist jetzt die Zentrale!
Ich würde dann den Sonntag vorschlagen. Vielleicht so gegen 14 Uhr, dann sollten die meisten mit dem Mittag durch sein.
Für die Familienbesuche bleibt so auch genug Zeit, am 1. und 2. Feiertag.
So, jetzt haben wir erstmal einen Vorschlag über den abgestimmt werden kann.
Bitte mal darum, sich zu Wort zu melden, Traktor Angern steht dann hoffentlich auch am Start, mit scharrenden Hufen! 
Frohe Weihnachten erstmal!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (24. Dezember 2009)

...FROHE WEIHNACHTEN   ... 

ich bin dabei, macht halt was aus....Heinz ist der Führer...


----------



## B..G.M.... (25. Dezember 2009)

Brexe kann hier online sein, der Fortschritt hat Einzug gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. Dezember 2009)

Bon Soir die Herren,

heute war nix mit biken in der Heide, Glatteis !!
Wenns morgen nicht spürbar besser wird, fällt die Tour wohl aus....stattdessen habe ich heute 30 ´km Asphalt gelutscht..

Laßt uns morgen Mittag kurzfristig entscheiden was geht...


----------



## B..G.M.... (27. Dezember 2009)

Ok Brexe,
werde dann mal den Wecker stellen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Dezember 2009)

.....bei dem Eis wirds heute nix mit der Heide..
Schade !!

Dann werde ich Wohl oder Übel gleich 2 h Asphalt lutschen und fertig....

Aber Ostern wirds bestimmt was.....bis dahin wird das Eis getaut sein...


----------



## B..G.M.... (27. Dezember 2009)

...ok , ich lege mich dann wieder hin
Nächster Versuch dann zum späteren Zeitpunkt.

Euch dann noch viel Spaß!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2009)

...und nen Guten Rutsch in 2010....man sieht sich...


----------



## wuerfelfreund (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!!!
Komme aus Haldensleben und würde mich gern der Tour anschließen. Ich würde mich dann am Pulverturm oder in Satuelle an Eure Sättel hängen....Also wenns die Zeit erlaubt und das Wetter stimmt bin ich mit dabei!!! M.f.G.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Würfelfreund,

am besten du funkst mal den Joggerer an. Der ist Colbitzer und kennt sich am besten vor Ort aus !


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Januar 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels,

wann fahren wir das nächste mal? wäre ja jetzt top Bedingungen. Hab ja jetzt endlich das neue Bike. *FREU*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (27. Februar 2010)

erst trainierst du tüchtig damit du stehvermögen bekommst und dann gehts los


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2010)

....ich komme Ostern nach Colbitz...wäre schön wenn wir dann ein schönes Toürchen unter der Führung vom  Joggerer fahren könnten....ich trainiere auch schon fleißig am Stehvermögen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (28. Februar 2010)

kein problem, ein neuer weg am rande des schiessplatzes wird jetzt frei gegeben, der führt von letzlingen nach kloster - neuendorf. denn könnten wir ja mal abfahren dann.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2010)

joggerer schrieb:


> kein problem, ein neuer weg am rande des schiessplatzes wird jetzt frei gegeben, der führt von letzlingen nach kloster - neuendorf. denn könnten wir ja mal abfahren dann.



Aber gerne doch


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne den Wald umgraben, allerdings muss ich noch mindestens eine Woche pausieren, dank Rippenprellung... -_-
Mal sehen, was der Arzt beim nächsten Besuch sagt. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## T-Brex (29. März 2010)

Hallo.....ist da noch jemand....???.....ganz schön ruhig geworden....

ich bin über Ostern in Colbitz.

Geht da was ?

Joggerer ?

Thomas ??


macht mal ne Ansage....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2010)

Also ich melde mich schon einmal ab. Ich hab ab morgen dickes Programm für die Freien.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## joggerer (30. März 2010)

na ich bin dabei allerdings muß ich am freitag mittag schon um 12.30 uhr in magdeburg sein wir müßten also ziemlich früh loslegen. am samstag kann ich vormittag bis so gegen 14 uhr und am sonntag müssten wir uns absprechen
also
wie gesagt ich bin dabei und rainer bestimmt auch


----------



## T-Brex (30. März 2010)

joggerer schrieb:


> na ich bin dabei allerdings muß ich am freitag mittag schon um 12.30 uhr in magdeburg sein wir müßten also ziemlich früh loslegen. am samstag kann ich vormittag bis so gegen 14 uhr und am sonntag müssten wir uns absprechen
> also
> wie gesagt ich bin dabei und rainer bestimmt auch




Super 

Freitag muß ich noch schrauben....da muß ich noch paßen....

aber Samstag könnte ich um 1000 h starten. Birkenweg oder bei Dir?...kommt noch jemand mit ??....dann kannst du mir mal den neu freigegebenen Weg zeigen...

Sonntag geht auch !! Ich freue mich schon !!


----------



## joggerer (31. März 2010)

mal sehn wo , der weg ist erst in arbeit und ob der jägerstieg frei ist weiß ich nicht
vielleicht fahren wir auch mal richtung fangerhütte durch den wald


----------



## B..G.M.... (1. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich werde meinen dicken Ranzen mal übers Oberrohr schwingen und mit euch radeln.

Ich richte mich nach euch , was Zeit und Ort angeht.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (2. April 2010)

also wenn du mit willst ruf mich an, wir sind heute ab 9 uhr unterwegs und wollen morgen auch nochmal los
zeiot werden wir dann festlegen, denk mal so 9.30 uhr - 10 uhr treffpunkt parkplatz wie immer.
0160 90545138
schöne ostern !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joggerer (25. April 2010)

hallo torsten haben gestern ne tolle tour gemacht. richtung dolle immer an der kante truppenübungsplatz, bis zum sendemast hinter dolle danach über die 189 und dann durch den wald bis burgstall über blätz dann wieder zurück durch den lindenwald bis mose und dann retour.
war echt toll knapp 80 km


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2010)

...das kannst du mir im Juli mal zeigenwerde ab 10.Juli in Colbitz sein.


----------



## joggerer (25. April 2010)

hab ich dir schon geschrieben das ich mit ner bekannten als brexbach gemsen an einem duathlonwettkampf in tangermünde teilgenommen habe. also einzigstes mixteam kamen wir unter 8 mannschaften auf den dritten platz.


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2010)

joggerer schrieb:


> hab ich dir schon geschrieben das ich mit ner bekannten als brexbach gemsen an einem duathlonwettkampf in tangermünde teilgenommen habe. also einzigstes mixteam kamen wir unter 8 mannschaften auf den dritten platz.








http://brexbachgemsen.br.funpic.de/aktuell.htmlSuper


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo !!

Ich bin bis einschließlich nächsten Samstag17.Juli in Colbitz

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen, dann bitte mal melden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M.... (11. Juli 2010)

...ich bin leider bis einschließlich Freitag der nächsten Woche nicht da.

Thomas


----------



## joggerer (12. Juli 2010)

ich könnte muß nur wissen wann


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. Juli 2010)

..wunderbare 70 km rund um die Heidi mit nix Sperrgebieti....aber sogar mit Höhenmetern und nem schönen Singletrail....man solls nicht glauben...aber wahr !!!...Danke dem Joggerer für die schöne Tour.

Am Freitag fahren wir ab 0800 h nochmal das gleiche ! wer Lust hat bitte beim Joggerer melden....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2010)

um 8uhr?! meine fresse. müsste ich nicht noch bis 24.00 hier sitzen und "aufpassen" würde ich gerne mit kommen... aber so wären das lediglich dreieinhalb Stunden Schlaf für mich. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## _torsten_ (9. August 2010)

Ich war neulich in euerm Gebiet "wildern".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eigentlich wollten ein paar Freunde und ich von Haldensleben aus über Neuenhofe zum Waldgasthof »Rabensol« in Colbitz und zurück fahren. Dazu habe ich versucht über OSM einen Weg quer durch Wald zu finden. Nichts ... alles sehr jungfräulich. Also der Nase nach. Leider stießen wir am Ende der Forststraße in Neuenhofe auf die netten Schilder mit dem Hinweis auf den Truppenübungsplatz. So sind wir zurück gefahren und waren ein wenig im Wald nördlich von Benitz unterwegs. 
Da die Freunde kürzlich nach Groß Santersleben gezogen sind und mit dem Biken angefangen haben, werden wir wahrschinlich öfter - aber unregelmäßig - in der C-L-Heide anzutreffen sein. 
Kann (und würde) mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben wo es sich lohnt hinzufahren und vielleicht gibt´s ja auch ein paar schöne Tourenvorschläge als GPX-Datei. Interessant sind auch schöne Ausflugsziele wie z. B.  Cafés und Biergärten ...


----------



## joggerer (9. August 2010)

du torsten das gebiet um den schiessplatz ist für uns tabu.
viel zu gefährlich wenn du erwischt wirst.
wir haben aus der not eine tugend gemacht und uns neue strecken gesucht.
ich kann dir sagen wir sind auch fündig geworden. und das in mehreren gebieten.
je nach lust und laune fahren wir entweden am rande des platzes richtung norden bis kurz vor tangerhütte oder wir fahren rüber ins burger gebiet und toben uns dort aus.
also wenn du magst und lust hast hinterlsss ne nachricht hier


heinz


----------



## _torsten_ (9. August 2010)

joggerer schrieb:


> du torsten das gebiet um den schiessplatz ist für uns tabu.
> viel zu gefährlich wenn du erwischt wirst.


Das haben wir uns schon gedacht, deswegen haben wir ja die Richtung geändert und sind, wie gesagt, Richtung Benitz gefahren. Aber auch dort ist das OSM noch recht jungfräulich. 

Wir haben südlich von Erfurt auch einen Truppenübungsplatz und da soll widerrechtliches Befahren wohl 75 Euro kosten. Hab ich zum Glück noch nicht erlebt.

Auf alle Fälle werde ich mich melden wenn wir langfristig eine Tour einplanen können. Für kurzfristige Touren wären GPX-Dateien - insbesondere rund um HDL - natürlich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Oktober 2010)

Nix mehr los hier ?????


----------



## B..G.M.... (11. Oktober 2010)

Brexe, wir behalten dich im Auge!


----------



## sirl (11. Oktober 2010)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Brexe, wir behalten dich im Auge!



jenau, Tom! Sonnabend war Schollener RRR, gestern MTB in Wolfsschlucht/Barsberge. Wo warst Du eigentlich? Brexe war entschuldigt, Du nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirl (11. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier ?????


Keine Zeit, sind unterwegs...


----------



## B..G.M.... (16. Oktober 2010)

Sir l,

du bist ja aktiver als ich dachte! Glückwunsch, hoffe mal es war dort gut und du 

kannst über die Wintermonate vom Erlebten zehren.

Ich werde am We auch 'ne Runde drehen.

MfG!


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2011)

Halllooooooo   noch jemand da ????


Bin von Karfreitag bis Mittwoch nach Ostern wieder in der Colbitzer Heidi

Hat jemand Lust auf ein zwei drei Toürchen ???

Joggerer ?? Thomas ??..BGM...??.oder sonst jemand ????Bitte mal um Rückmeldung

Bin Vor Ort wieder OFFline.....aber der Joggerer weiss wo ich telef. zu erreichen bin....am besten schon mal bis Sonntag melden....


----------



## sirl (16. April 2011)

Hallo Brexe,

Tom und ich (und mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Dritter) sind mindestens bei einer Tour dabei. Tom wird sich bei Heinz wegen konkreten Termin melden...


Gruß sirl


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2011)

Super, freue mich schon....wenns geht, nicht gerade Sonntag oder Montag über Mittag, da ist Family angesagt.....ansonsten bei mir egal
Bis Bald !!


----------



## B..G.M.... (17. April 2011)

Hi Brexe,

muß mein We erstmal planen, eine Geburtstagefeier steht auf alle Fälle an.

Melde mich im Laufe der Woche nochmal, dann weiss ich mehr.

Bibaaa!


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2011)

Karfreitag oder Karsamstag wären optimal...zumindest von mir aus....und Dienstag, Mittwoch hört sich auch nicht sooo schlecht an...


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2011)

..ich bitte schonmal vorab um Gnade....ich habe fast 3 Monate krankheitsbedingt pausieren müssen....also die Turbo-Power is wech....aber ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich auch mit 40PS MOtor mit..


----------



## sirl (18. April 2011)

Hallo Tom, Brexe

bei mir sind Karfreitag (ganztags) und/oder Sonnabend (bis ca. 13:00 Uhr) planbar...

@Brexes Ausrede für mangelndes Training: Ja, wir werden Rücksicht nehmen: Tom und Wendel Who kommen mit'm Pitch bzw. Enduro, ich mit RZ. Du nimmst Dein RR... 

@Brexe: Bringst Du 'n paar B-Gems*innen* mit? 

Gruß sirl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2011)

wieso RR....es geht in da wood ...nix Asphalt-lutschen.....

Damen und Radsport.....die sind ganz ganz rar.....wir haben hier bei uns 5 ganz sporadisch und selten mitfahrende "Exemplare"....aber die darf ich nicht mitbringen....sonst gibts haue von Frauchen....


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. April 2011)

Ich hätte auch Bock mitzukommen. Zeit habe ich, so wie es ausschaut, Freitag, Samstag und Montag. 
Was für Wege wollt ihr fahren, wie weit und vor allem wie schnell?


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..ich bitte schonmal vorab um Gnade....ich habe fast 3 Monate krankheitsbedingt pausieren müssen....also die Turbo-Power is wech....aber ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich auch mit 40PS MOtor mit..



du bist mir einer,
am Samstag noch 70km 1000hm im 19er Schnitt gefahren,und jetzt so tun als hättest keinen Dampf.
Also ich würde sagen das ihr den Brexe mal so richtig ran nehmen könnt.


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> du bist mir einer,
> am Samstag noch 70km 1000hm im 19er Schnitt gefahren,und jetzt so tun als hättest keinen Dampf.
> Also ich würde sagen das ihr den Brexe mal so richtig ran nehmen könnt.




jaja...aber da hast Du mich ja auch den Berg hochgeschoben.....oder kommst Du mit nach Colbitz...???....als Hilfsmotor??...


----------



## T-Brex (18. April 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Bock mitzukommen. Zeit habe ich, so wie es ausschaut, Freitag, Samstag und Montag.
> Was für Wege wollt ihr fahren, wie weit und vor allem wie schnell?


 Also wir fahren im Gelände ! Unser Ortskundiger Führer "Joggerer" kennt sogar ein paar super Singletrails in der Heide 
Die Tour sollte schon so 60-70 km haben und das Tempo wird "dank mir (3 Monate krank)" nicht allzuwild werden....
Treffpunkt wird für alle Touren immer in Colbitz, der Parkplatz rechts, Fahrtrichtung Stendal, an der B 189, direkt an der Colbitzer Brauerei sein...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. April 2011)

joar... ich würd ja gerne, aber traue mich nicht in echtes Gelände nach dem Unfall vor zwei Wochen... Mein Rahmen hat ganz schön ein abbekommen. Da will ich nicht noch den totalen Rahmenbruch riskieren und mich voll aufs Maul legen...

lg
Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirl (18. April 2011)

Hallo Mr_Vercetti,



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Bock mitzukommen. Zeit habe ich, so wie es ausschaut, Freitag, Samstag und Montag.
> Was für Wege wollt ihr fahren, wie weit und vor allem wie schnell?



keine Sorge: Wir fahren kein Rennen. Wenn wir Stress wollen, setzen wir uns auf's RR oder gehen zur Arbeit... 

Gruß sirl


----------



## sirl (18. April 2011)

Hallo nichtraucher91,



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..]Mein Rahmen hat ganz schön ein abbekommen. Da will ich nicht noch den totalen Rahmenbruch riskieren und mich voll aufs Maul legen...



der Trend geht zum Viert-Rad!  Nein, ernsthaft: Eine günstige Zweitmöhre (beispielsweise das Trail SL1) hilft über "Engpässe" hinweg...


Gruß sirl


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. April 2011)

sirl schrieb:


> Hallo Mr_Vercetti,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an.
 Ich denke mal, ich bin dabei.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. April 2011)

sirl schrieb:


> Hallo nichtraucher91,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha der war gut! mein Trail SL2 (2010) ist leider das einzige was ich mir momentan leisten kann. (was für ein fail) Die Versicherung des Unfallverursacher bzw. die person selber hat sich noch kein stück gerührt... Und das potentielle neue Rad sollte her in Richtung Stadtracer gehen. (war mein Trail auch meist ). Die Teile vom Trail sollen dann an ein Bionicon (bitte nicht schlagen) Frameset kommen, so weit wie möglich. und das Trail oder besser die Reste dürfen als Wandschmuck dann dienen.^^

btw: ich finde, die "alte" Fatty sieht sch3iß3 aus 


lg
Gordon


----------



## sirl (18. April 2011)

Hallo nichtraucher91,


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..]Die Teile vom Trail sollen dann an ein Bionicon (bitte nicht schlagen) Frameset kommen, [..]


warum "schlagen"?  Das Golden Willow ist doch (nach etwas pimpen) ein feines Bike. 

Gruß sirl


----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2011)

Wäre schön wenn wir am *Karfreitag* fahren könnten. Dann hätten wir wohl die meiste Zeit und brauchen nicht zu früh aus den Federn.....mal schaun was der Joggerer sagt....ohne den wirds schwierig.....aber nicht unmöglich......


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. April 2011)

sirl schrieb:


> Hallo nichtraucher91,
> 
> warum "schlagen"?  Das Golden Willow ist doch (nach etwas pimpen) ein feines Bike.
> 
> Gruß sirl



SCHRECK woher weißt du, dass es das Golden Willow werden soll?!

btw:
ich kann, selbst wenn ich mir ein Ersatzbike besorgen, nicht mitfahren. Mir wurde grade die endgültige Feiertagsplanung genannt. Da ist zwischen für Abiturprüfung lernen und Ostereier suchen nicht genug Zeit...

lg
Gordon


----------



## sirl (19. April 2011)

Hallo nichtraucher91,

der Schluß von 





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..] an ein Bionicon [..]



auf 





nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..]dass es das Golden Willow werden soll[..]


 lag (für mich) nahe: Hatte auch mal das Bionicon GW in Erwägung gezogen. Wurde dann aber ein Scalpel C1. Ist auch etwas leichter. Für's "Grobe" muss das RZ One Forty 5 ran.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..]Da ist zwischen für Abiturprüfung lernen[..]


 Wichtig!



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..]und Ostereier suchen[..]


 Unwichtig! 



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [..]nicht genug Zeit...[..]


 Die richtigen Prioritäten setzen lernt man erst im Laufe seines Lebens...  

Gruß sirl


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. April 2011)

Könnt ihr jetzt schon sagen, an welchem Tag gefahren wird?


----------



## sirl (20. April 2011)

Hallo Mr_Vercetti,

Tom wird zwar mit Heinz (joggerer) noch telefonieren, aber wir (Tom und ich) haben einfach mal den Karfreitag, 10:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Colbitzer Brauerei, festgelegt.

@Brexe: Schon offline?

Gruß sirl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. April 2011)

Gut. Sofern nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## T-Brex (21. April 2011)

So. Wir fahren gleich los. 

1000h Karfreitag an der Heidebrauerei direkt an der B189 in Colbitz ! Geht klar !!

Bis Moje....

@Mr.Vincetti:  da ich jeden Tag fahren möchte, können wir uns dann morgen ggf. für die weiteren Tage was ausmachen....

....übrigens....

Ich bin dann jetzt OFFLINE....Joggerer weiß wo ich in Colbitz telef. zu erreichen bin....


----------



## B..G.M.... (21. April 2011)

... reise morgen um 10 Uhr mit leichtem Gerät an.

Bis nachher!


----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2011)

..wieder in der Heimat....danke für die neuen Trails an unseren Heideführer "Joggerer"....

Mit 7 Mann gings zügig voran. 
70 km und jede Menge Sand....und ein paar Tage später ist "Hütten" abgebrannt...

Freue mich schon auf unsere "Julitour" bis demnäx...


----------



## sirl (28. April 2011)

Jo, war 'ne angenehme Truppe und Tour.  Was ist "Hütten"?


----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2011)

sirl schrieb:


> Jo, war 'ne angenehme Truppe und Tour.  Was ist "Hütten"?



...da wo wir "Rast" gemacht hatten und uns BGM von seiner Antennenmontage berichtete..


http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/magdeburg/8509517.html


----------



## sirl (28. April 2011)

Scheibenkleister. Ich hoffe, "nur" Sachschaden. Brandstiftung?


----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2011)

guckst Du hier

http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/magdeburg/8509517.html


----------



## B..G.M.... (28. April 2011)

...hoffe der Kollege hier wurde bei dem Feuerchen nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Den hatte ich Anfang Januar im angrenzenden Wildgehege abgelichtet.

War wieder eine schöne Tour und unterfordert hat sich danach sicher niemand 

gefühlt!

Hoffe auf Wiederholung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2011)

...jetzt schon sicher....die* Tour am Samstag 30. Juli*, bitte schonmal vormerken und mit dem Heidiführer absprechen...
Dann auch (hoffentlich) wieder fitter....


----------



## B..G.M.... (28. April 2011)

...ja genau, wir behalten dich wie immer im Auge und Heidi auch!


----------



## sirl (1. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> [..]jetzt schon sicher....die* Tour am Samstag 30. Juli*, bitte schonmal vormerken [..](



Sieht gut aus. 


Gruß sirl


----------



## joggerer (2. Mai 2011)

ich lese garnichts über unsere letzte tour durch die schöne colbitz-letzlinger - heide!
hat es euch nicht gefallen?
ich plane schon die nächste tour! vielleicht können wir ja wieder mal gemeinsam einige kilometer runter spulen
bis denne
joggerer


----------



## B..G.M.... (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Heinz,

die Tour war echt gut auch von der Fahrzeit her.

Es wäre natürchlich reizvoll den Anteil der schmalen Wege zu erhöhen und in den

welligen Geländeabschnitten noch etwas länger zu verweilen. 

Ich meine gerade dort wo es etwas sandig wurde.

Der Weg zum  Funkturm  war damal auch sehr reizvoll.

Bibaa!


----------



## joggerer (3. Mai 2011)

eigentlich war es auch so geplant thomas
aber ich hatte verpflichtungen in haldensleben und deshalb diese streckenführung
ich werde im sommer den truppenübungsplatz umfahren
das wird bestimmt reizvoll und interressant
müssten uns dann mal absprechen wann, nehme doch an du amchst mit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (8. Mai 2011)

waren gestern unterwegs
rainer sobitzkat und ich
knapp 120 km rund um den truppenübungsplatz
war nicht schlecht
haben aber noch nicht alles erkunden können.
ich meine den besten und sichersten weg ausserhalb des platzes
aber wir arbeiten dran
also bis bald mal wieder


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..wieder in der Heimat....danke für die neuen Trails an unseren Heideführer "Joggerer"....
> 
> Mit 7 Mann gings zügig voran.
> 70 km und jede Menge Sand....und ein paar Tage später ist "Hütten" abgebrannt...
> ...



Hi Joggerer.....haste das nicht gesehen...??......oder willst Du noch mehr Lob


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2011)

joggerer schrieb:


> waren gestern unterwegs
> rainer sobitzkat und ich
> knapp 120 km rund um den truppenübungsplatz
> war nicht schlecht
> ...



Da müssen wir aber dann mal mehr Zeit einplanen....die Distanz kann ich nicht kplt. im roten Bereich mitgehen....


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

ich wollte nochmal an die Sommer Tour durch die Heide erinnern

*Samstag 30 Juli *

Heidetour Start ab Parkplatz Colbitzer Heidebrauerei, direkt an der B 189.

Startzeit wird noch bekanntgegeben !!

Bitte recht zahlreich....

hier ein kleines amuse gueule von uns

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618

und  hier:


http://www.suite101.de/content/koblenz--westerwald--eifel--und-hunsruecktouren-mit-dem-mtb-a113663


und hier

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...07028666022618.100001740428160&type=1&theater


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! Das geht doch nicht. ich fahre am 27.07 für fünf tage nach Prag....
-_-
na dann ich wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich wollte nochmal an die Sommer Tour durch die Heide erinnern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Samstag 30 Juli *

Heidetour Start ab Parkplatz Colbitzer Heidebrauerei, direkt an der B 189.

Startzeit wird noch bekanntgegeben !!

Bitte recht zahlreich....




_*Joggerer alles klar bei Dir ? Machst Du uns den Führer durch die Heidi ?
*




_


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juli 2011)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,was ist denn das?
*Am Samstag 30.Juli ist um 1300 Uhr treffen in Diez*


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juli 2011)

Scherzkeks




Bis demnächst und 

*für die Colbitzer gilt natürlich am 30. Juli Treffpunkt an der Brauerei direkt an der B189 in Colbitz*


----------



## B..G.M.... (27. Juli 2011)

Am 30.07. werde ich arbeiten müssen und Sonntag trete ich das Stollenpferd.

Ansontsten bin ich immer offen für eure Tourenvorschläge.

An diesem We klappt es leider nicht, trotzdem viel Spaß und natürlich Grüße an euch!


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2011)

Schade !!....dann werden wir uns wohl erst wieder zu Weihnachten sehen....komme vorher nicht mehr nach Colbitz.....aber dann machen wir dann ne schöne Schneetour !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2011)

Jägerstieg ist am Samstag offen !!!

Also Samstag 10 00 h am Parkplatz der Heidebrauerei in Colbitz direkt an der B 189  

Zahlreiches Erscheinen erwünscht

Das Tempo wird etwas langsamer sein als bei der Ostertour....unser Turbo-Führer ist in Urlaub....da gehen wir es etwas ruhiger an....also bitteschön......es wird eine schöne Tour mit Singletrails !....wer mag am Freitag 1530 h ist  schon ein kleiner Vorgeschmack geplant.....gleicher Treffpunkt !


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2011)

Dann waren es doch noch 4 tapfere Biker die eine schöne Heidetour von gut 50 km gefahren sind. Viele Trails. Und der HeideHeinz ist doch noch aufgetaucht......hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Und unser Novize Jörn hat sich super geschlagen ! Jederzeit wieder gerne willkommen.

Mit dem Joggerer habe ich dann noch im Lindenwald bis gerade eben die Heidekönigin von Colbitz gewählt........echt !!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß gehabt!


----------



## porsti (31. Juli 2011)

Super Tour gewesen! Bin im August bei mind. einer der Samstagstouren auf jeden Fall wieder dabei... Sand ist eine schöne Herausforderung... ;-)


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. November 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob die Bundeswehr am Wochenende Übungsbetrieb auf dem Truppenübungsplatz hat? Oder hat jemand einen Tourentipp, bei dem man den Übungsplatz meiden kann?


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2011)

Hallo Monsieur!!

Frag mal den Joggerer  "Heinz" ...der kennt sich dort perfekt aus....

ich bin um Weihnachten wieder in Colbitz....dann gibts mindestens 1 größere Heidetour...ich hoffe wir sehen uns !!!....

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## joggerer (24. November 2011)

wir fahren jeden smstag 12.30 uhr ab mose für 2 bis 3 stunden durch die heide


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2011)

Hallo Heinz


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2011)

Ich bin an Weihnachten in Colbitz

mach schon mal ne schöne Tour aus...ich freue mich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. November 2011)

joggerer schrieb:


> wir fahren jeden smstag 12.30 uhr ab mose für 2 bis 3 stunden durch die heide



Wo trefft ihr euch da? 
Wenn das Wetter keine Harztour zulässt, würde ich mich mit einklinken. Die Heide wollte ich das ganze Jahr schon erkunden, aber irgendwie war nie Zeit


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2011)

laß das den Joggerer ausmachen....entweder Colbitz Heidebrauerei, wie zuletzt, oder Mose, da weiß ich aber noch nicht wo.....Joggerer wirds richten


----------



## joggerer (25. November 2011)

also wenn wir von mose fahren dann immer an der kreuzung B 189 Ampel
dort ist auch ein parkplatz falls jemand mit dem pkw kommt


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. November 2011)

Wir waren von 12:20 - 12:45 in Mose an der Kreuzung der B189. Leider ist niemand weiter erschienen...


----------



## joggerer (26. November 2011)

da keiner sich wirklich angemeldet hatte sind wir statt der üblichen 12.30 uhr genau ne viertel stunde später los gefahren
von mose
von der kreuzung. mein partner kam etwas später von arbeit und ich wußt nicht ob wirklich jemand kommt
aber ich war kurz vor dreiviertel an der kreuzung es standen zwei weiße pkw auf dem parkplat
wir sind 2,5 stunden durch die heide gefahren
sorry tut mir echt ieid aber vielleicht verabreden wir uns beim nächsten mal dann wirklich damit es diese missverständnissse dann nicht gibt!!!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. November 2011)

Dann haben wir uns leider ganz knapp verpasst. Wir waren dann auch 2,5 Stunden unterwegs. Aber ohne Ortskunde ist es schwer, wirklich gute Wege zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (27. November 2011)

tut mir echt leid ist sonst nicht mein ding unzuverlässig zu sein
wenn ihr mal wieder bock auf ne geile tour durch die heide habr dann lasst es mich wissen
übrigens ist am 4. und 5. 12 der jägerstieg offen dann kann man quer über den schiessplatz von colbitz nach neuenhofe fahren


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

na wie schauts aus ?....sollen wir am 2. Weihnachtstag ne schöne Heidetour machen ? 4 Stündchen ??

Joggerer bitte mal melden, ob das bei Dir funktioniert und ob der Jägerstieg "offen" ist....

Wenn ja, dann wäre es schön wenn wir mit ganz ganz vielen wären


----------



## T-Brex (14. Dezember 2011)

*Joggerer bitte mal melden wegen der Weihnachtstour !!!!!*


----------



## joggerer (15. Dezember 2011)

hey
momentan bin ich ausser gefecht gesetzt hab schon 8 wochen probleme mit den bronchien
wenn es besser wird bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (15. Dezember 2011)

Da wünsche ich dir mal gute Besserung.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt(kein Regen / Schneefall), würde ich mitfahren.


----------



## T-Brex (15. Dezember 2011)

Ohje...dann auch Gute Besserung !!

....wenn Du nicht ganz so fit bist ist nicht schlimm...dann kommen wir besser hinterher....

Würde der 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag bei Dir passen ? Jägerstieg frei ?.....


----------



## joggerer (16. Dezember 2011)

keine ahnung aber das krieg ich raus


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie schaut es aus? Fahrt ihr am zweiten Feiertag? Wenn ja, ab wann und wo geht es los?
Fragen über fragen...


----------



## T-Brex (23. Dezember 2011)

....am 2. Weihnachtstag starten wir 1000h ab Heidebrauerei in Colbitz.....


----------



## T-Brex (24. Dezember 2011)

...so wir haben eben mal eine kleine Proberunde gedreht....es ist alles gerichtet für den 2. Weihnachtstag......der Boden ist schön angefeuchtet....herrlich...... Das Tempo wird langsamer sein als ihr es gewohnt seid !!!.....wir werden schön cruisen !!!...auch der Joggerer ...haben wir heute schonmal geübt...und es hat funktioniert 

Also bitte recht zahlreich am Montag 10:00 h an der Heidebrauerei Colbitz, direkt rechts an der B189 Richtung Stendal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (24. Dezember 2011)

Cruisen ist Musik in meinen Ohren. Bin am Montag um 10:00 am Start, freue mich schon richtig auf die Runde


----------



## T-Brex (24. Dezember 2011)

...Super....Rainer, ich und der Joggerer auch....wer noch ??.....Thomas ?? dabei ??...mit Verstärkung aus Stendal ?? und Tangermünde ???....


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Dezember 2011)

ich würde auch,aber ist mir zu weit weg


----------



## sirl (29. Februar 2012)

Brexe, hast du deine Altmark-Termine 2012 schon fest?

Gruß sirl


----------



## T-Brex (29. Februar 2012)

Ja Sirl habe ich das


Ostern ab Freitags bis ca. Dienstag

Sommer Di 31.07.bis ca. So 05.08

Laßt uns mal schauen ob wir da was mit dem Joggerer gemeinsam hinbekommen...


----------



## sirl (29. Februar 2012)

Über Ostern plane ich mal einen Termin fest ein. Im Sommer geht bestimmt auch was.   Tom wird sicher auch dabei sein...

Gruß sirl


----------



## B..G.M.... (29. Februar 2012)

<<<<  auf Beobachtungsposten!


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2012)

....so jetzt ist nicht mehr lange....

Ostersamstag sollte die Tour sein.....wenn der Joggerer da ist um so besser, ansonsten improvisieren wir !!!!!


1000h an der Brauerei für euch ok ??


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2012)

Heho ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Sollte meine neue Bremse bis dahin bei mir eingetroffen sein, würde ich gerne mitfahren.
Wenn die nicht rechtzeitig hier ist, kann ich nicht mit fahren. die Alte süfft ohne Ende. Eine Klingel ist ein Schei°dreck gegen das quietschen. Aber Bremsen tut die nicht...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M.... (4. April 2012)

Der Samstag wäre ein guter Tag für eine Tour,

jetzt können wir nur auf ausreichend gutes Wetter hoffen. 

MfG Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (4. April 2012)

...schlechtes Wetter gibts nicht........bis Samstag 1000 h an der Brauerei in Colbitz


----------



## T-Brex (7. April 2012)

...schönes Ostertoürchen heute.

4 HeideGemsen durch Dick und Dünn.....56 km und ein paar schöne steile Rampen und Trails....der HeideHans hat wieder was schönes gezaubert.

War heute alles dabei, Sonne, Graupel, Schnee, und defektes Schaltwerk bei Thomas.........

hat wie immer Spaß gemacht..........bis demnäx.....


schaut mal hier rein:

http://www.brexbachgemsen.de

und 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618

und

http://www.sayn.de

und 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506513130.3325.100001740428160&type=1&theater


----------



## B..G.M.... (7. April 2012)

...stimmt, ein nettes Ründchen war es und zu schrauben gibt es auch wieder etwas.

Bis demnächst!


----------



## joggerer (29. September 2012)

Hallo Thomas

wollt mal wieder was von uns hören lassen.
Haben jetzt das Territorium Dolle /Burgstall/Schernebeck/Stats erkundet.
Kann dir sagen
Absolut geil!!!!
Sehr viele Anstiege lockerer Sand einfach grandios.
Ne Gegend für welche die sich echt quälen wollen.
Wenn du mal wieder Lust hast melde dich mal


Schöne Grüße von den Colbitzern!!!!!!


----------



## joggerer (30. September 2012)

hey thomas ich hoffe du hast meine mitteilung bekommen bezüglich der neuen strecken rund um die südliche altmark
also wenn du lust hast
meld dich bis dahin nen gruß von
heinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (6. Oktober 2012)

was ist hier los
keine aktivitäten?
haben jetzt eine tolle und anspruchsvolle strecke entdeckt auf der man sich so richtig quälen muß
wer lust hat kann sich ja mal melden
schönes wochenende


----------



## joggerer (7. Oktober 2012)

[hey thomas hälst du winterschlaf? meld dich bitte mal hab ne tolle garte tour grad das richtige für dich


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo aus der Ferne 

im Sommer haben wir uns leider verpaßt.....aber die Tour mußt Du mir unbedingt zeigen..... wird aber wohl noch bis Oster ´13 warten müssen........wenn ihr vorher mal nen Weg hierher habt, dann zeige ich Euch auch gerne mal mein Revier....


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2013)

...ganz schön verstaubt hier.....

ich dieses Jahr Weihnachten für ein paar Tage in Colbitz und würde mich sehr freuen wenn der Joggerer dann eine schöne Tour ca. 50 km anbieten würde....Colbitz-Dolle-Burgstall-Colbitz....mit all den schönen Heidetrails.....
Die Altbekannten Mitfahrer der letzten Jahre sind dann ganz herzlich dazu eingeladen......Thomas, Nichtraurer, Mr. Vincetti und die anderen....

Bis Weihnachten


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. September 2013)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder unglaubliche Lust ne runde zu drehen!


----------



## joggerer (7. September 2013)

weihnachten? da bin ich wahrscheinlich im harz und dreh da meine runden, wenn nicht mit dem bike dann mit den ski.
aber du kennst dich doch hier aus brexe und rainer ist auch noch da das klappt schon mit der tour


----------



## B..G.M.... (9. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
bin in diesem Jahr nicht so großartig gefahren, deshalb in einem gewissen Formtief.
Ich richte meinen hoffnungsvollen Blick auf Nichtraucher und die anderen MTB-ler aus der Magdeburger Ecke.
Es ist an euch das Fahrerfeld zu füllen und unseren Gast auf Trab zu halten.
Wünsche euch natürlich viel Spaß, allen voran Brexe, der sich immer aufs neue auf den beschwerlichen Weg zu uns macht und Heinz bei seinen alternativen
Sportarten.
Bis die Tage dann mal wieder!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## joggerer (10. September 2013)

hallo thomas ich dacht schon du bist ausgewandert, grins
hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder zu ner zünftigen heidetour mit allen schikanen die die heide so bietet.
wie wäre es übrigens am 03.10. da ist der jägerstieg auch mal wieder auf


----------



## joggerer (28. September 2013)

Hallo Thomas

war voriges wochenende im odenwald. zwei geführte touren die erste 58 km mit 1850 höhenmetern, die zweite 66 km und 1700 höhenmeter.
war echt toll und für mich ein echter prüfstein.
hab nächstes jahr mehr solcher touren ins auge gefasst
ist echt cool mit gleichgesinnten durchs gelände zu radeln.
übrigens wollen wir am 3.10 wahrscheinlich in der heide fahren so um die 80 km

also
bis bald mal wieder
schöne grüße
heinz


----------



## sirl (28. September 2013)

Hallo Tom, Brexe, Heinz,

2013 war/ist/wird bei mir ein Trauerspiel (sein), was MTB/RR angeht. Mehr als 2TK werden's wohl nicht werden. Ab Frühjahr nächsten Jahres geht's dann aber wieder ab.

Brexe, wollten wir nicht mal ein paar Weizenkaltschalen inhalieren? Und den Grillspieß mit aufgepflanztem Ochsen drehen?  Tom und Heinz haben sicher auch Hunger und Durst... Du kannst ja Schwiegereltern schon mal schonend darauf einstimmen, was auf sie nächstes Jahr zukommt. 

Heinz, Odenwald liegt ja nicht gleich um die Ecke, aber dafür bietet sich ja der Harz an. Vielleicht sind auch ein paar Magdeburger mit dabei.

Gruß sirl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joggerer (28. September 2013)

stimmt war ein etwas längerer anfahrtsweg der sich aber gelohnt hat, die touren wareun traumhaft schön und hart und die biker auch alle ok.
ich denk das ist es jetzt was ich mir nächstes jahr mehr gönne.
auch im harz gibt es diese geführten mehrtagestouren
aber vorehr fahren wir nochmal in der heide oder??????
binn grad auf dem sprung will mit rainer, piepe und mischi ne 80ziger tour durch die heide starten das wetter ist doch gradezu prädistieniert dafür.


----------



## sirl (28. September 2013)

Klar, Heinz, Heidetouren sollte es wesentlich öfter geben. Vielleicht schafft es Tom, seinen Hintern vom Crosser wieder auf's MTB zu setzen.  Einmal im Monat wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang.

Bin mit einem Kumpel jedes Jahr einmal im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs (außer in diesem Jahr  ). Da liegt der Odenwald ja gleich um die Ecke. Und Harz bietet auch 'ne Menge. Braucht man garnicht so weit zu fahren. Vielleicht machen wir mal nächstes Jahr ein Hüttendings mit...


----------



## T-Brex (28. September 2013)

Männers....Odenwald ist doch viel zu weit....bei uns im Westerwald ist bestes MTB Revier, ca. 500 km von Colbitz...und ich bin euer Guido....nehmt euch ne Ferienwohnung hier im Ort und wir machen ein schönes MTB Wochenende....ggf. je nach Termin sogar mit nem Marathon Rennen in der Nähe...
Einfach für 2014 mal nen Termin ausmachen 

https://www.facebook.com/BrexbachGemsen

http://www.brexbachgemsen.de/

http://www.sayn.de/

http://www.rheinsteig.de/

http://www.westerwald.info/westerwald-steig.html

http://www.ferienwohnung-sayn.de/




bis Weihnachten.....in Colbitz


----------



## B..G.M.... (28. September 2013)

Hallo Heinz,
im Odenwald wird offensichtlich nicht viel in der Ebene gefahren, so kommt es mir vor wenn ich die Eckdaten so überfliege. Hört sich jedenfalls interessant und anspruchsvoll an, gute Leistung!
War mit den Berlinern aus dem Forum schonmal bis zur Oder unterwegs und mit Olli aus Kalbe in den Zichtauer Bergen, sind immer schöne Touren gewesen.
In beiden Fällen ist man als Fahrer aus einer anderen Region immer gern gesehen.
Stellt außerdem eine Bereicherung für beide Seiten dar.
Habe zur Zeit nur mein etwas dickerse Fully betriebsbereit. Mein Cannondale hat eine festgegammelte Bremse und steht schon wieder eine Weile.
Müsste mich mal wieder darum kümmern.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir und den anderen erstmal ein entspanntes We.
Thomas


----------



## joggerer (29. September 2013)

haben wieder ne schöne tour gemacht.
haben alles mitgenommen was man so mitnehmen kann auf der strecke zwischen colbitz , meseberg dolle und burgstall.
und da die jungen wilden dabei waren ( mischi und piepe) gings auch teilweise ganz schön zur sache.
ich hoffe am 3.10 ist das wetter genauso schön dann gehts auf zur nächsten tour durch die heide


----------



## sirl (29. September 2013)

Huhu Tom,


B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Olli aus Kalbe


/Milde?

gs


----------



## B..G.M.... (29. September 2013)

....ist ja wieder richtig Leben hier in der Abteilung.
Der Heinz hat sich in seinen Wäldern den Respekt der Jüngeren nicht nur einmal verdient....es wird aber immer auf Nachzügler gewartet und der Heimtransport der Kollabierten wird zuverlässig organisiert!
Lutze und Brexe, ich hatte eure Beiträge leider erst später gelesen, Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits.
Lutze, motorisierte Stollenpferde haben den Vorteil, dass man auch untrainiert schön schnell fahren, außerdem ist die Preisentwicklung im MTB-Bereich nicht mehr feierlich. Da halten sich die laufenden Kosten schon fast die Waage.
War erst gestern wieder patrouillieren.
Auf Brexes Angebot sollte man schon nochmal zurück kommen, die Gegend dort würde mich schon interessieren uns auch die Gemsen!
Olli wohnt unweit der Milde, schöne Gegend mit einigen Bergen.
Kannst ja mal unseren gemeinsamen Freund fragen, er war neulich mit seinem Großen da zum Training.
Soviel erstmal aus meiner Richtung!
Viele Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## joggerer (4. Oktober 2013)

waren gestern mal wieder in der heide rund um den jägerstieg
war echt toll die alten strecken mal wieder fahren zu können.
wollten eigentlich um den schiessplatz herumfahren hat aber nicht ganz geklappt.
naja aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben
also bis denne achja
morgen gehts von mose aus auf eine kleine runde
halb 1 ist treff


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2013)

so Mädels macht euch bereit...


Weihnachten 2013 rocken wir die Heide!!!!


bitte um Rückmeldung wer  dabei ist....

ab Weihnachten ist eine Woche "Heidetime" angesagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ein genauer Termin wäre noch gut. 
Außerdem bin ich im Moment recht langsam unterwegs, da dass HT etwas antriebslos und RADlos dasteht und das Fully ein recht Fettes AM, ja fast schon enduro ist.
Und mit dem Singlespeed will ich nicht in die Heide ^^


----------



## joggerer (7. Dezember 2013)

kann nur vom 24.- 26.12 danach bin ich im urlaub für ne woche


----------



## T-Brex (7. Dezember 2013)

der 2. Weihnachtstag wäre doch schon mal ne Hausnummer....dann könnten wir uns dann bei Interesse noch für eine 2. Tour in der Woche verabreden .....und dem Heinz lassen wir die Luft aus den Reifen, dann ist der auch was langsamer unterwegs


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Dezember 2013)

24-26.12 kann ich gar nicht...


----------



## T-Brex (9. Dezember 2013)

dann mache ich am 26.Dez. mit Heinz ne Runde, und in der Woche können wir anderen dann die Tour nachfahren....


----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2013)

Freue mich auf die Heide !  Joggerer, 2. Weihnachten ok ?? kommt Rainer auch mit ?? bin ab 23.12. vor Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayhem159 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin vor einem Jahr nach Wolmirstedt gezogen und wollte in dieser Saison wieder mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen. Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Touren durch die Colbitz Letzlinger Heide empfehlen?


Grüße


----------



## joggerer (30. Januar 2014)

klar du kannst sogar mit uns mitkommen wenn du lust hast
meistens treffen wir uns immer samstags 12.30 uhr in mose an der kreuzung


----------



## Mayhem159 (30. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Einladung  

Was fahrt ihr so? CC, Trial....?


----------



## sirl (30. Januar 2014)

Heho Mayhem159,

Heinz kennt die Heidi - *hust* - die Heide wie seine Westentasche. Da ist sicher für dich auch was dabei. Ich werde (mit Tom?  ab Frühjahr auch wieder häufiger dort unterwegs sein. Brexe und ein paar Magdeburger durchwühlen ebenfalls mehrmals im Jahr den Sand.

@Brexe, wo bleibt dein weihnachtlicher Fahrbericht?

Gruß sirl


----------



## sirl (20. August 2014)

Brexe, bist du Weihnachten in Colbitz? Im Oktober wird mein neues Kleines geliefert. Ich fürchte, dann gibt's für mich keine Ausreden mehr, dass Wetter sei zu schlecht zum biken. 

Grüße sirl


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2014)

Hallo Männers, ich bin ab Montag 25.August in Colbitz !! für ein paar Tage.....also wer Zeit und Lust hat, bin gerne für ein paar Touren zu haben....


----------



## sirl (22. August 2014)

Hallo Brexe,

hm, die nächsten beiden WE (30./31.08 & 6.09.) bin ich leider schon mit Einschulungen und einer Silberhochzeit (nicht meiner) verplant (worden). Schade. Aber: Wir könnten uns ja dennoch mal inberhalb der Woche auf ein Ducksteiner an der Alten Elbe oder auf dem Landsberg (geodätischen Punkt/Mast) treffen.

Vielleicht kommt Tom mit? (Knie-OP ist nur eine Ausrede! ;D ) Und/oder Heinz?

Gruß sirl


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2014)

Hi, ich stehe jetzt bis Freitag zur Verfügung, wenn einer Lust und Laune und Zeit hat, bitte melden !!


----------



## B..G.M.... (29. August 2014)

Hallo Brexe,
hatte in letzter Zeit etwas mit dem radeln pausiert.
Werde in Zukunft aber wieder ein Auge auf deine Wortmeldungen haben und in der Folge mal vorbei schauen.
Hoffe die anderen Haudegen sind dann auch dabei.


----------



## B..G.M.... (8. November 2014)

Heute stand ich zur Mittagszeit in Colbitz auf dem NETTO- Parkplatz und döste so vor mich hin.
Da kam in aller Ruhe ein MTB-ler mit gelber Jacke vorbei gefahren, so ganz entspannt.
Dachte erst es wäre Heinz gewesen, nur fehlte der typische Speed, also ein anderer Biker.
Heinz, ich würde sagen sofort rekrutieren und ein bissl auf Trab bringen, den müden Burschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. November 2014)

moin  Männers,
ich bin erst wieder über Ostern 2015 in Colbitz...da müsst ihr bis dahin die Stellung halten..


----------



## joggerer (9. November 2014)

wir fahren jeden samstag ab 12.30 uhr von mose in die heide
wer lust hat kann mitkommen momentan sind wir zu viert. aber das hatte ich ja schon so oft geschrieben und keinem hat es interressiert.
016090545138 ist meine handynummer wer mehr wissen will ruft an


----------



## BertRaccoon (9. November 2014)

War jetzt auch schon ein paar mal in der Heide bei Colbitz unterwegs, macht immer spaß!
Wie weit fahrt ihr dann immer so?
Und wie schnell?


----------



## joggerer (9. November 2014)

kommt drauf an wie es die zeit zulässt, meistens so um die drei stunden
je nach profil der strecke so zwischen 19 und 21 km/h


----------



## BertRaccoon (9. November 2014)

Hört sich gut an, wenn es arbeits mäßig bei mit klappt werde ich mich gern mal melden!


----------



## joggerer (10. November 2014)

kein problem du bist willkommen


----------



## sirl (10. November 2014)

B..G.M.... schrieb:


> Heute stand ich zur Mittagszeit in Colbitz auf dem NETTO- Parkplatz und döste so vor mich hin.


Du sollst doch nicht stehen, sondern kurbeln! Und, von wegen Netto-Parkplatz: Seit wann gehört die Heidebrauerei zu Netto?!


----------



## B..G.M.... (23. November 2014)

Sirl, ich war leider während einer dienstlichen Zwangspause dazu gezwungen dort zu stehen!
Heidebrauerei --> Idee --> Besichtigung --> Verkostung!


----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2015)

moin Männers,
ich bin über Weihnachten in Colbitz.
Wäre schön wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Termin finden könnten.
*@joggerer kannst Du mit Rainer was organisieren?*
bis bald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CFuDF (1. Dezember 2015)

wenn sich das wetter so hält wären wir auch dabei


----------



## B..G.M.... (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Brexe und Mitstreiter!
Im Prinzip steht einer Teilnahme meinerseits nicht viel im Wege. Bis zum Jahreswechsel habe ich allerdings keine verfügbaren Urlaubstage mehr. Deshalb wäre eine Teilnahme für mich nur an Feiertagen oder am We möglich. Bei Ekelwetter wäre ich wahrscheinlich nur wenig motiviert aus dem Haus zu gehen. Müssen wir mal im Vorfeld checken und notfalls etwas flexibel planen.
VG Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich muss noch den Heideführer organisieren. Termin soll entweder der 2. Weihnachtstag, Samstags, oder dann Sonntag, sein. 26. oder 27.12.15. ab Heidebrauerei Colbitz. Genauere Infos folgen noch die Tage...


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, jetzt hammers.....

Termin :   Sonntag 27.Dezember 2015  11:00 h  am Parkplatz der Heide Brauerei in Colbitz, direkt an der B189
Tour :	  Heidetour mit und von Rainer, Heinz ist momentan out of order. Dauer ca. 3 h

Ich freue mich drauf, bis bald

LG
Torsten


----------



## B..G.M.... (22. Dezember 2015)

Sonntag, wenn es kommt dann auch gern mal doppelt.
An dem Tag ist morgens auch in Osterburg eine Zusammenkunft von Geländefahrern angesetzt.
Würde mich dann allerdings für euch entscheiden da sich in der Heide seltener die Gelegenheit bietet und wir hier regional die Strukturen durch gemeinsame Unternehmungen festigen sollten. Außerdem freue ich mich die alten und jungen Kämpfer mal wieder zu sehen.
Was ist eigentlich mit NICHTRAUCHER?

@ Heinz! Ich hoffe du lässt es dir nicht nehmen uns zu verabschieden. Zur Not kommen wir zu dem Zweck auch vorbei!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Dezember 2015)

Nichtraucher liesst fleißig mit und denkt sich jedes mal, dass er zu viel arbeitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M.... (23. Dezember 2015)

Genau deshalb solltest du die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe packen und dich auf zwei Rädern durch die schöne Heide führen lassen.


----------



## CFuDF (28. Dezember 2015)

na, wie war die tour? 

kann es sein das ein paar von euch gestern noch durch MD gefahren sind?


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2015)

Schönetourhammagemacht , leider nur mit kleinster Gruppe. Trotzdem schön. In MD waren wir nicht. Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal mehr Leute an Ostern.


----------



## B..G.M.... (28. Dezember 2015)

War alles dabei, rauf, runter, sandig und teils sehr feucht. Fast hätten wir noch ein Quad aus den tiefen und mit Wasser gefüllten Spurrinnen im Wald bergen müssen. Haben nebenbei die Strecken der motorisierten Enduro- Fraktion erkundet.....sehr interessant!


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2016)

Moin Moin, am Samstag, 20.August, ist der Jägerstieg offen. Das bedeutet, dass wir einige Trails am Übungsplatzrand und auf der anderen Seite, fahren können. 

Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?

Start wäre 1030h auf dem Parkplatz Heidebrauerei direkt an der B189 auf der rechten Seite in Fahrtrichtung Stendal.

Tour bis Ca. 1400h, danach ein Apres beim Feuerwehrfest in Colbitz !

Bitte um Info bei Interesse, Start ist pünktlich!


----------



## TheBiber (18. August 2016)

moin,

kann mir jemand sagen woher man die info bekommen kann, wann der jägerstieg jeweils geöffnet ist (unter http://elbe-ohre-heide.de/jaegerstieg/offnungszeiten-aktuelles/ ist nichts zu finden und google ist ebenfalls nicht ergiebig)?

danke!


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2016)

TheBiber schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen woher man die info bekommen kann, wann der jägerstieg jeweils geöffnet ist (unter http://elbe-ohre-heide.de/jaegerstieg/offnungszeiten-aktuelles/ ist nichts zu finden und google ist ebenfalls nicht ergiebig)?
> 
> danke!


Hallo,
Am Einstieg in Colbitz ist ein Infokasten mit allen Terminen 2016. Jeden Monat jeweils 2 Tage  von 1000-1600h


----------



## TheBiber (19. August 2016)

moin,

danke für die info, t-brex. also nur vor ort ausgewiesen und nicht im internet zu finden. schade.


----------



## B..G.M.... (28. August 2016)

Hi Brexe und Heinz,
wenn etwas anliegt bitte auch direkt informieren.
Die Verabredungen hier bekomme ich oft nicht mit.
Weiterhin viel Spaß!
VG Thomas


----------



## elster (27. Mai 2018)

Die Heide ge/durchstreift:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lfrkbbuznbbpztgk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlyRichter (12. Juni 2018)

Ich bin im Mai mit meinem Besten von Rogätz mal die Kaliberge umrunden gewesen. 34km und tatsächlich sogar knapp über 200hm


----------



## sirl (16. August 2022)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Moin Moin, am Samstag, 20.August, ist der Jägerstieg offen. Das bedeutet, dass wir einige Trails am Übungsplatzrand und auf der anderen Seite, fahren können.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?
> 
> ...


Mal etwas Thread-Leichenschändung:

Brexe, wann bist du wieder in der Altmark? Sind ja seit der letzten gemeinsamen Tour ein paar Tage her. Vielleicht hat Heinz auch (noch) Interesse …

Sommergrüße
sirl


----------

